# ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (21 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ملخص الموضوع
لو قبلتك مشكلة في التكييف وعرفت تحلها احكلنا عليها وقول عملت اية
قبلتك مشكلة ومش عارف تحلها برضو قول واحنا نحلها معاك
نفسك برضو تتعلم ازي تكون كويس في صيانة الاجهزة برضو احنا معاك

هذا الموضوع من اهم المواضيع في القسم لان كل منا يضع خبراتة في هذا الموضوع 
وبذالك نكون حصلنا علي اكبر خبرة ممكنة

ولاكن اخي الكريم اختي الكريمة لا تبخلو علينا فهاذا العمل تحاسب علية يوم القيمة 
وتذكر اخي الكريم ان من الصدقات الجارية .
انك تعمل عمل ينتفع منة غيرك ويعمل بة
فلا تبخل علي نفسك 

وفي النهاية اتمني من مهندسي التكييف التفاعل مع هذا الموضوع متمنيا" من الله عز وجل ان يوفقني واياكم الي ما يحبة ويرضاة


----------



## السيد صابر (26 يوليو 2006)

*ممكن تكون البدايه عندي؟*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحي
اسمحوا لي ان تكون البدايه عندي
ساتكلم عن الاعطال التي واجهتني في الحياة العمليه العارض والاحتمالات وطريقه العمل ثم الوصول الي العطل وطريقه علاجه وارجو من كل من يعمل في هذا التخصص الجميل ان يشارك في هذا الموضوع ويتحدث عن الاعطال التي واجهته في العمل
انا مثلا اعمل فني تكييف في مركز التجاره الدولي ليونيون اير وكل يوم اواجه اعطال كثيرة ويتراوح عدد الاجهزه التي اقوم بصيانتها واصلاحها في اليوم حوالي 15 جهاز واكيد يوجد متخصصين كثير في المنتدي يعملون في السوق وكل واحد منهم متخصص في نوع معين من اجهزة التبريد والتكييف الثلاجه المنزليه والتكييف المنزلي والتكييف المركزي والخ الخ
وطبعا اذا تحدث كل متخصص عن جهاز واحد من الاجهزة التي قام باصلاحا في يومه سنجد حصيله كبيرة من الاعطال التي سنستفيد منها بالفعل وسيغتني بالفعل منتدانا بالمعلومات من الناحيه النظريه والناحيه العمليه ايضا**وانتظر منكم الشاركات الغنيه بالخبرات ووفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه الخير لامه الاسلام
شكرا**السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (26 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الاول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
سابتدء بعطل واجهني اليوم في مكيف شباك يونيون اير18000btu اول شيء بعمله عند العميل بعد ما اسلم عليه بساله ما هو العارض الذي يظهر علي الجهاز منذ بدء تشغيله قال العميل ان الجهاز لا يبرد وانه يعمل مروحه فقط ويسمع صوت زنه في البدايه وتختفي وتعود وتختفي وتعود
طبعا سؤالي هذا للعميل افدني كثير ولاكن لابد ان اشغل الجهاز انا بنفسي لاري ما فيه وشغلت الجهاز وكان العارض مثلما قال العميل هذة هي الملاحظات
الاحتمالات
طبعا الصوت اللي انا سمعته (الزنه) كان من الكمبريسو وهوة بيحاول انه يقوم اذا
الحتمال الاول: تلف الكاباستور
الاحتمال الثاني:احتراق ملف التقويم في الكمبريسور
الحتمال الثالث:الكمبريسور مزرجن او هناك حمل واقع عليه يمنعه من القيام
ملحوظه********** كل هذا وانا لم اقم بفك اي جزء من الجهاز ولا اي قياسات به
طبعا في البدايه لازم استبعد تلف هذا الجزء الغالي في الثمن وهو الكمبريسور
وقمت بفك الوش وفك صندوق التحكم لالقي نظره علي الكاباستور وعندما رايت الكباستور وصلت للعطل
الوصول للعطل
كان العطل في الكباستو لان اللي يشوف الكباستور يقول انه انفجر ولك ان تتخيل منظره
العلاج
طبعا قمت بتغيير الكباستور وعمل صيانه دوريه للجهاز وهي تنظييف المكثف والمبخر وبعد ذلك قمت بتقفيل الجهاز وتوصيل الكهرباء واعطاء امر اليه باعمل ومراقبه كفائته في التشغيل وكانت كفائته والحمد لله عاليه***ارجوان تكون طريقتي سهله الفهم ***شكرا** في رعايه الله


----------



## السيد صابر (26 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الثاني*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العطل الثاني كان في جهاز تكييف اسبليت24000btu 
طبعا كالعاده سالت العميل ما هو العارض قال مفيش تبريد
قمت بتشغيل الجهاز وانتظرت حتي تعمل الوحده الخارجيه للجهاز وبعد ثلاث دقائق اشتغلت الوحده الخارجيه الكمبريسور يعمل وكل شيء تمام
الاحتمالات
الاحتمال الاول:تسريب الشحنه وهذا ما يحدث غالبا
طبعا نستبعد الاحتمالات الاخري حتي تناكد من صحه الاحتمال الاول
القياسات
قمت بقياس الشحنه ووجتدها صفر طبعا يدل ذلك علي وجود تسريب للشحنه ويجب البحث عنه
البحث
في مثل هذا التسريب الكبير يمكن البحث عن التسريب بالعين اولا ثم رفع الضغط داخل الدائره والكشف عن التسريب بالماء والصابون
الوصول الي المتسبب في العطل وهو التسريب
بينما انا اتفحص المواسير وجدته يتمثل في شرخ في صاموله الفلير لناحيه خط السائل
العلاج
قمت بفك الصاموله وقطع الماسوره من بعد الصاموله وتغيير الصاموله باخري جديده وعملت شفه فلير وبعد ذلك ربط الصاموله وقمت بطرد الهواء من الدائره ثم شحنت الجهاز والكشف علي التنفيس
ولم اجد تنفيس اخر فاستمريت في الشحن حتي انتهيت وتاكدت من ان الجهاز يعمل بكفائه
شكرا
ملحوظه********يمكنك ان تسال وتقول لي كيف فعلت هذا ولماذا فعلت هذا نحن هنا من اجل ذلك 
شكرا***السيد صابر***في رعايه الله


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 يوليو 2006)

*مداخلات موضوع ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف*

لي اي استفسارات او اي سؤال عن اي شئ يخص هذا الموضوع يرجي من سيادتكم كتابتة في هذا الموضوع وذلك لكي يكون الموضوع اكثر تنظيما"
مداخلات موضوع ملتقي خبرات مهندسي التكييف 


وشكرا"


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (26 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الثالث*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي سيدنا رسول الله صلي الله عليك يا سيدي يا حبيبي يا رسول الله . اما بعد .,,

اولا نوع الجهاز Carrier 
سقفي 3 حصان 24000 و.ح.ب
عيب الجهاز
التبريد ضعيف جدااااا وفي نفس الوقت الوحدة الداخلية بتنزل مية بشكل غير طبيعي

الشحنة بداخل الجهاز 70 اثناء عمل الجهاز الكمبرسور شغال وكلو تمام.

المشكلة لقتها لما شلت حوض المياة لقيت ان ملف التبريد مسدود بشكل غير طبيعي من الاتربة والاوساخ
طبعا تم تنظيفة جيداا" وبعد ذلك نظرت الي خرطوم مياة التكثيف لقيتو مسدود وفي نفس الوقت لحظت شئ غريب جدااا ان فني التركيب لما جة وركب الجهاز تقريبا" من سنتين عمل شئ غريب اوي
مطلع خرطوم التكثيف بشكل غريب عملو اعلي من الوحدة نفسها وبكدة طبعا" المية لازم تنزل من الوحدة الداخلية طبعا" قوما بفك الخرطوم وجعلناة اسف الوحدة الداخلية علشان المية تنزل بي ثقلها نتيجة الجاذبية الارضية.
وتم بعد كدة عمل صيانة لكل الجهاز وما شاء الله الجهاز زي الفل

انتظرو المزيد


----------



## السيد صابر (26 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الرابع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
طبعا الله يكون في عون مهندسين الصيانه اللي بيقابلو كل يوم مشاكل في وحدات التبريد والتكييف
اليوم ذهبت الي عميل وكان جهازه شباك 18000btu الجهاز جديد لسه راكب من اسبوعين
وكالعاده سالت العميل ما هو العارض قال لي الجهاز لا يبرد قلت في نفسي خير 
طبعا استعديت للقيام برحله جديده للبحث عن العطل ولما شفت الجهاز وانا داخل الغرفه وقبل ان اصل الي الجهاز وصلت الي العطل او المدعوا عطل
تخيلوا ما هو العطل العميل كان مشغل الجهاز fan قمت بتغيير الموود الي وضع cool اشتغل الكمبريسور خرج الهواء البارد جاء العميل بالحاجه السقعه شعر بالتبريد وهو داخل طبعا سال ماذا كان في الجهاز قمت بارشاد العميل علي كيفيه التعامل مع الريموت كنترول وشرحت له كل زر فيه 
طبعا عطل مضحك لاكن ممكن انه يخدع مهندس الصيانه اذا ما بصش علي الموود
وهناك اعطال كثيرة من هذا النوع يعني مره اتصلب بيا عميله وقالت ان الجهاز وهوة مطفي يعمل فجئه يعني هيه كانت طفيه الجهاز ونيمه والساعه اثنين اشتغل الجهاز لوحده
كان فين العيب كان فين العطل كان في فني التركيبات اللي مشرحش طريقه عمل الريموت كنترول وازراره وكان سبب عمل الجهاز فجاه التيمر كان شغال ومضبوط علي الساعه اثنين صباحا
لذلك يجب علي فني الصيانه اول شيء انه يلقي نظره علي شاشه الريموت
شكرا**في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (26 يوليو 2006)

اتراك تبحث عن طريق العطل****************عن طيف الامل
يا عاشقا عصفت به ريح الشجن
وتبعثرت ايامه الحيرى وتاهت في الزمن
لو كنت نظرت الي ال mood 
لوجدت من تهوى وبدون آلام
هههههههههه شكرا


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الخامس*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لما اتصل العميل وسالته عن العارض قال صوت عالي جدا في الوحده الداخليه
نوع الجهاز:اسبلت hw 12000btu 
طبعا ذهبت في الميعاد المحدد قمت بتشغيل الجهاز مجرد ما اشتغلت مروحه الوحده الداخليه سمع الصوت كان صوت عالي جدا
الاحتمالات:
الاحتمال الاول:العزل او البطانه الملصوقع علي الفانه من الداخل فك من مكانه ويحتك بالبلور(المروحه)
الاحتمال الثاني: كسر ببنذ البلور يجعل البلور يحتك بالجسم
تحديد العطل
طبعا عشان احدد العطل او ارجح احد الاحتمالين لازم افك وش الفانه
وبعد ما فكيت وش الفانه وحركت البلور بيدي كان الاحتمال الثاني هو الارجح
كان البنذ مكسور 
العلاج
في هذه الحاله يلزم تغيير البلور بالكامل بآخر جديد وتم ذالك ****شكرا**في رعايه الله**سيد


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يوليو 2006)

*العطل السادس*

عايز التكلم عن عطل واجهني في بدايه احتكاكي بالسوق وكان في ثلاجه منزليه 10قدم
كنت لسه في بدايه رحلتي العمليه وكانت الخبرة بسيطه جدا وعشان كده العطل اخذ مني وقت كبير
العارض:لا يوجد تبريد بداخل الثلاجه
تسريب فريون
العطل
كانت فعلا مسربه فريون وعلي ما عرفت مكان التسريب ضاع وقت كبير مان التسريب في آخر كويل للمكثف يضهر في صوره تآكل للماسور
العلاج 
قمت بقطع الماسوره المتآكله واستبدلتها باخري جديدة وعملت تشك علي اللحامات وغيرت الفلتر وشحنت ولاكن وانا بشحن واجهتني مشكله وهي
يعمل الكمبريسور حوالي 10دقائق وفيهم يعطي تبريد للفليزر وبعد العشره دقائق يفصل فترة ويرجع للعمل ثانيه وهكذا 
طبعا العطل باين ولاكني كنت لسه ابيض من الناحيه العمليه وتحيرت كتير في هذا العارض وبعدن اتصلت بمهندس من عندنا في المدرسه وقال لي العارض اللي عندك يا سيد سدد متحرك 
فسالته يعني ايه سدد متحرك قال يعني رطوبه في الدائره عندما يعمل الضاغط تتجمد في النبوبه الشعريه وتعمل علي سددها وبعدين يعلا الامبير ويفصل الضاغط اوفر لود قلت له والحل؟
قال فرغ الدائره وغير فلتر واعمل فكيوم كويس واشحن الدائره وفعلت 
وكانت النتيجه هي نجاح العمليه واعطت الثلاجه الكفائه المطلوبه***شكرا***في رعايه الله**السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (28 يوليو 2006)

*العطل السابع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بالرغم من انه لم يقم احد باي تعليق ولا اي مشاركه وهذا بالطبع يؤثر علي حماسي للموضوع الا انني ساستكمل ما بدئناة انا والمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح ونحن في انتظار مشاركتكم 
بمناسبه الثلاجات تعالو اتذكر معكم ايام ما كنت بعمل في الثلاجات المنزليه حيث انني عملت بها فترة لا باس بها 
نوع الجهاز: ثلاجه منزليه 14 قدم نوفروست
العارض: لا يوجد تبريد في الحيز السفلي للثلاجه (حيز الماكولات) اما حيز الفليزر فتبريده جيد
كانت دي اول ثلاجه نو فروست اشتغل فيها في حياتي
انا اعرف الدائرة الكهربيه لها والدائره الميكانيكيه ونظريه عمل كل جزء منها علي 
الورق يعني من الناحيه النظريه اما الناحيه العمليه فكنت اعتقد انها سهله 
تعالو نري الفرق بين الناحيه العمليه والناحيه النظريه
طبعا العارض دة كان جديد عليا واخذت وقتا طويلا حتي وصلت الي العطل تعالو نري كيف وصلت
بعد فك مسامير وش الفليزر لااري ما تحته وهو المبخر والسرمو دسك واتاكد من عمل المروحه
وبعد ان تاكدت اخذت افكر ما الذي يجعل التبريد منعدم في الحيز السفلي فقمت بفحص الثرموستات البوابه والتي تتحكم في كميه الهواء البارد الداخل الي حيز الماكولات من حيز المبخر وعندما وضعت يدي امام فتحه باب الثرموستات اكتشفت انه لا يخرج منها هواء بارد فانتقلت بسرعه الي حيز المبخر لاري ما الذي يعيق سريان الهواء البارد من حيز المبخر الي حيز الماكولات واكتشفت انه هناك ثلج في بدايه الدكت من ناحيه المبخر وهو من الماء المتكثف من سطح المبخر حيث ان بدايه الدكت توجد باسفل المبخر 
الوصول للعطل
اذا دائرة التسخين لا تقوم بعملها المطلوب وهو تبخير المياة الذائدة ومنع تجمدها حتي تصرف الي خط الصرف وقمت بالكشف علي السخانات وجدتها تعمل فكشفت علي الثرمو دسك وجدته يعمل اذا العطل في التيمر وهو العضو الثالث والاخير من اعضاء دائرة التسخين فقمت بالكشف علي التيمر وجدته سليم من الناحيه الكهربيه ولاكن كان تالف من الناحيه الميكانيكيه 
العلاج
طبعا قمت بتغيير التايمر
وبعد ذلك شغلت الثلاجه وراقبت كفائتها والحمد لله كانت جيدة
شكرا **والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته**السيد صابر


----------



## بشار الشبيبي (28 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الاول*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم 
نوع العطل
كان في ثلاجه نوع بخار يعني بدون ثلج المشكله كانت انا الثلاجه يتركم فيه الثلج بشكل كثيف والتبريد ضعيف
عمليه الفحص والاستفسار
و قد كلمني الزبون انا المهندسين قد غيرو له التايمر السخان والدفرسة والعطل موجود بعد كل التغييرات لقد قمة بفحص جميع القطع الكهربايه الخاصه بعملية التذويب الثلج وكانت سلايمه فحركت التايمر على وضع سخان فتمت العمليه وحولة تبريد لكن لحضه انا الماء الايخرج قامت بفحص مجر الماء فكانت فتحة مجرالماء مسدوده وطلبت من الزبون القطع التي غيرة من الثلاجه فوجته تعمل فقامت بتركيبه وتمت العمليه بنجاح 
العطل الموجود كان
  نسداد في فتحة مجر الماء المذاب 
حل العطل 
 تم تنظيف فتحة مجر الماء وحوض الماء ونجاحة العمليه والحمد الله


----------



## السيد صابر (29 يوليو 2006)

*العطل التاسع*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
نوع الجهاز:مكيف منزلي hw24000btu 
العارض:الجهاز لايعمل فقط يعطي اشاره صوتيه عند توصيل التيار له

طبعا من سماع الاشاره الصوتيه اتاكدت ان الكهرباء واصله الي الوحده ويدل ذلك عل ان مصدر الكهرباء سليم والوصلات الخارجيه سليمه وان العطل في الوحده الداخليه
الاحتمالات : تلف وحده التحكم بالجهاز.
بما ان الريموت الليسيفر لايستقبل اشارات الريموت فيوجد تلف في اما الريسيفر او الريموت او قطع الاسلاك بين وحده التحكم والريسيفر
**طريقمه العمل
طبعا لابد في كل الاحتمالات ان اقوم بفك الوحده الداخليه وقمت بذلك بالفعل
****الوصول للعطل:
لما فكيت الوحده الداخليه (وش الوحده)وجدت العطل
كانت كل اسلاك الدائرة الكهربيه مقطعه بطريقه غير عاديه لا يوجد جزء من اعضاء الدائره مرتبط بالاخر وكان المتسبب في ذلك ان الفتحه الخاصة بالمواسير والتي تمر خلال الحائط غير مغلقه
ومن خلالها عششت الفيران في الجهاز وكان العميل مسافر لمده سنه وطبعا وهوة مسافر اخذت الفيران تتجول كل يوم بداخل الوحده بدلا من التيار الكهربي حتي جعلت الاسلاك وكانها مضروبه في الخلاط
العلاج
تم عمل دائره كهربيه جديده للوحده الداخليه
النتيجه
الجهاز يعمل بكفائه
شكرا والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته****السيد صابر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يوليو 2006)

*نفس المشكلة لــ العطل*

نوع الجهاز يونيون اير G Plus IHWG 24

العارض:الجهاز يعمل ويعطي اشارة صوتية ولاكن يفصل في خلال 7 ثواني

طبعا من سماع الاشاره الصوتيه اتاكدت ان الكهرباء واصله الي الوحده ويدل ذلك عل ان مصدر الكهرباء سليم والوصلات الخارجيه سليمه وان العطل في الوحده الداخليه

نفس المشكلة الخاصة بالسيد صابر
الاحتمالات : تلف وحده التحكم بالجهاز.

تم فتح الوحدة الداخلية ونظرت الي السلوك الخاصة بالكنترول لحظت ان السلك مش مربوط كويس مع وحدة الكنترول , طبعا ظبط السلك وركبتو من جديد , والجهاز الان شغال كويس جدااا

المشكلة تفهة بس لاسف ناس كتير بيغيرو الكرتة علشان موضوع زي دة

ولاكن الحمد لله رب العالمين الواحد بينظر الي اتفة الاسباب علشان الواحد ميغيرش حاجة وهي سليمة
وشكرا"


----------



## السيد صابر (31 يوليو 2006)

*العطل العاشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اخواني الاعزاء نريد ان يكون هذا الموضوع قاموس للاعطال التي قد تواجه مهندسين الصيانه في ميدان العمل
العطل العاشر
العارض: تنقيط مياه من الوحده الداخليه
نوع الجهاز:اسيلت18000btu hw

كالعاده سئلت العميل كي لا احتار فهو اكثر متابعه للجهاز ولابد من اخذ رايه وكان سؤالي للعميل عن وصف العارض فقال لي الوحده الداخليه بتنقط مياة**هنا لابد ان اسئله سؤال اخر وهو عن تريخ تركييب الجهاز ومن متي ظهر هذا العارض فقال لي ان الجهاز راكب من سنه والعارض ظهر من حوالي اسبوع؟
وطبعا انتوا عرفين ايه اللي انا استنتجته من سؤالي الاخر
الاستنتاج:عرفت حين اذ ان التركيب صحيح من ناحيه الميول لانه اذا كان الجهاز راكب قريب والعطل ظهر بعد تركيبه بيوم او يومين فهذا يكون عيب تركيب وفي هذة الحاله يلزم علي قياس الميول ووزن الوحده بميزان المياه
اما ماقاله العميل يدل علي الاحتمالات الاتيه
1_سددفي خرطوم صرف المياة
2_ثني حاد في خرطوم الصرف
3_سدد في فتحه خروج المياه من حوض المياه الموجود بالوحده الداخليه
الوصول للعطل
للوصول للعطل بعد طرح هذه الاحتمالات سنقوم برحله قصيره تتالف من عدد بسيط من الخطوات
1_ بعد فك الوش للوحده الداخليه قمت بطلب زجاجه مياه من العميل فاحضرها
2_فقمت بصب الماء علي كويل التبريد لتسقط المياه في الحوض وهنا اعرف مكان تسريب المياه هل هو تسريب من الحوض نفسه وذلك يحدث نتيجه شرخ في الحوض او سدد يجعل الماء يملء الحوض حتي يطغي الي خارج الحوض 
وهل التنقيط بين الخرطوم و فتحه مخرج الماء من الحوض
وبعد ذلك وصلت الي مكان السدد 
كان الخرطوم الخارج من الوحده الداخليه ملتوي وكان عائق حاد لمرور المياه خلال الخراطيم 
العلاج:
تم قطع مكان الالتواء لضمان عدم حدوثه وتركيب وصله خرطوم واحكام وصلها واختبار عملها
وبعد ذلك تم تافيل الوحده والجهاز الان يعمل بحاله جيده
شكلرا والسلام عليكم **السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (31 يوليو 2006)

*العطل الحادي عشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

نوع الجهز:rac18000btu (شباك)
العارض:التبريد ضعيف جدا
وكالعاده سئلت السؤال المعرف فاجاب العميل ان الجهاز لا يبرد
الاحتمالات:
1_ وجود تسريب للفريون بالدائرة
2_سدد ملفان الكندنسر (المكثف) و ملف التبريد(المبخر) بالاتربه والقاظورات
3_تلامس الانتفاخ الحساس للثرموستات لملف التبريد 
وطبعا هنستبعد الاحتمالات عن الضاغط في بدايه الامر حتي نتاكد من الاحتمالات التي وضعناها
طريقه الوصول للعطل
**الجهاز جديد لسه راكب من شهر وبكده نستبعد سدد ملفات التكثيف والتبخير حيث ان شهر شغل للجهاز لايؤدي الي سدد الزعانف بالاتربه الي هذة الدرجه
بدات اشغل الجهاز واترقب عمله
وجدت درجات الحراره علي الديجتال تنخفض بسرعه منذ قيام الكمبريسور وحين اذ وصلت للعطل

العطل:
العطل هو تلامس الانتفاخ الحساس للثرموستات لملف التبريد حيث تجعل درجات الحراره تنخفض حتي تصل الي الدرجه التي تفصل عندها الثرموستات
وبكده هيكون الجهاز شغال مروحه فقط مع تبريد بسط نظرا لقصر فتره تشغيل الكمبريسور

العلاج:
فكيت وش الجهاز ونظرت الي مكان الانتفاخ الحساس وجدته في اعلي الملف وملامس للزعانف
وعند سؤال العميل من الذي قام باعمال الصيانه الاخيرة قال لم يقم احد بصيانه الجهاز فقط احد المعارف قام بنقله لي الي هذا المكان
وطبعا من غير كلام قمت بوضع السنسور (الحساس)في مكانه الاصلي وهو في وسط ملف التبريد
وترقبت درجات الحراره في الديجتال وجتها عادت طبيعيه
قمت بتقفيل الجهاز واختبار عمله وكان يعمل بكفائه وزاد التبريد 
شكرا***في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## محمداسماعيل (1 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
اخوان الأعزاء سوف اتكلم عن الأعطال الشائعة لوحدات مناولة الهواء 
العطل : انخفاض فى كمية الهواء 
1 يكون نتيجة حدوث انسداد بمجارى الهواء بسبب ان بعض من العازل الداخلى للمجرىقد تحرك من مكانة وتسبب فى اعقة حركة الهواء و عازل الصوت ايضا ويكون الحل هو عمل فتحات كشف فى مجرى الهواء بالصاج عند المخرج الوحدة والأماكن التى نتوقع حدوث انسداد بها لإذالة هذا العائق 
2 يكون نتيجة حدوث تلف بل fire damperاد غلى جعلة فى وضع الأقفال دائما او شبة مغلق ويكون الكشف عن ذالك بواسطة تحريك الزراع الخاصة بة ومراقبة التغير فى كمية الهواءو تسبيتة عند الكمية الكطلوبة وإذا لم تتغير كمية الهواء فغنة يوجد عطل بة ويلزم فكة من مكانة والكشف علية
3يتم اولا فحص حالة الملف بالنظر إلية فإذا وجدا اتربة واوساخ كثيرة على المف يكون ذالك السبب فى انسداد الملف ويلزم تنظيفة بالماء او منظف مخصص لذالك مثل foam cleaner or air cooler cleaner وجودسدد بملفات التبريد هو التدفئة الخاصة بالوحدة ويتم الكشف عن ذالك بعمل فتحات كشف قبل الملف وبعد الملف فى جسم الوحدة فإذا وجدانا ان كمية سحب الهواء من الفيحة قبل الملف اقل من كمية سحب الهواء من الفتحة بعد الملف بقليل يكون الملف نظيف اما اذا وجدنا ان كمية الهواء المسحوبة من الفتحة بعد الملف اكبر بكثير من الكمية المسحوبة من الفتحة قبل الملف يكو ن السبب سدد بهاذا الملف ويلزم رفعه من مكانة وتنظيفة 
4 يتم فحص الأتجاة الصحيح لدوران وحدة المناولة اذ يحتمل ان الوحدة تدور فى عكس الأتجاة نتيجة لتبديل احد اطراف الكهرباء الرئسية او لعكس ايجاة دوران الموتور
5 وجود كسر بريش المروحة اوتاكل بها او وجود ارتخاء بالسيور التى تدير الوحدة

م محمد اسماعيل


----------



## السيد صابر (1 أغسطس 2006)

*العطل الثالث عشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
العطل الثالث عشر
ارجوا من الاخوة المهندسين ترقيم الاعطل لسهوله الوصول اليها عند المناقشه

نوع الجهاز:اسبلت 18000btu
العارض:الجهاز تبريده ضعيف في النهار وجيد في اليل
هذا ما قاله العميل كاجابه للسؤال اياه
الاحتمالات:الوحدة الخارجيه معرضه للشمس فترة طويله
هذا كان احتمالي الاكيد 
قمت بتشغيل الجهز وتعليق الامبير ومن خلال الامبير كنت متابع الوحده الخارجيه حيث عند قيامها بالعمل يرتفع الامبير
قامت وبعد خمسه دقائق فصل الكباس اوفر لود
قمت بطرح اسئله اخري للعميل
1:هل الجهاز يعمل ليلا بكفائه ؟قال نعم
2:هل الوحدة الخارجيه معرضه للشمس فترة طويله من النهار ؟؟قال لا
3:هل انت تقوم بتشغيل الجهاز وتتركه شغال وتنام ويظل الجهاز يعمل الي الصباح ؟؟قال نعم
4:هل تلاحظ توقف الوحده الخارجيه عن العمل من فترة للثانيه في اليل؟؟قال لالا 
واجابه هذة الاسئله جعلتني اوضع احتمال اخر وهو
ابتعاد السنسور (الحساس)للثرموستات او تلفه مما ادي الي عدم حساسيته بدرجه حراره الهواء مما ادي الي تشغيل الكمبريسور بدون فصل مما ادي الي ارتفاع درجه حراره الكمبريسور تنيجه الشغل المستمر طول اليل فيفصل اوفر لود
وبعد ما كشفت علي اطراف الكمبريسور ووجدته فاصل اوفر لود قمت بعمل حمام مياة بارده له لاقلل 
من درجه حرارته حتي يغلق الاوفر لود دائرته 
وعندما نظرت الي مكان السنسور في الوحده الداخليه لم اجده
اين ذهب السنسور هل ذهب الي تكييف كارير المجاور له ام تكييف امريكوول بتاع الجيرانه
واخذت ابحث عليه ووجدته ملفوف في العازل الخاص به وموضوع بمكان جانبي من جسم الوحده
فقمت بفرده ووضعه في مكانه 
فعلا كان الاحتمال الاخير صحيح حيث ان العميل كان يترك الجهاز يعمل وينام وطبعا لا توجد وسيله لمعرفه درجه الحرارة التي حققها الجهاز في المكان ولذلك يظل الجهاز يعمل بصفه مباشرة حتي يسخن الكمبريسور ويفصل عن طريق الاوفر لود الداخلي وحين يشغل العمل الجهاز نهارا يكون الكمبلريسور ساخن وتزداد حرارته ويفصل اوفر لود وطبعا تكون فترة الوصل بعيد حيث يبرد الكمبريسور
العلاج:كان وضع السنسور في مكانه الصحيح 
وتابعت العميل بالتليفون لاطمئن علي كفائه الجهاز وكانت جيده
شكرا***في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (8 أغسطس 2006)

*العطل الرابع عشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
آسف علي التاخير
كنت مشغول
العطل الرابع عشر
الجهاز:شباك raq12000btu
العارض:صوت عالي جدا
آدى الجهز و آدي العارض
مش فاضل الا وضع الاحتمالات والوصول للعطل والعلاج واختبار التشغيل
الاحتمالات: من الصوت اللي انا سمعته كان الاحتمال الاول في المروحه اما ان الريش تحتك بالغلاف او بوش في المروحه او العازل المحيط مفكوك ويحتك بالمروحه
الوصول للعطل:قمت بفك الجهاز ونظرت الي صاموله مروحه المبخر وجدتها مفكوكه وكان هذا هو المتسبب في العطل
فقمت بربطها جيدا وقبل ان اغلق الجهاز اختبرت الصوت بتشغيل الجهاز وجدته اختفي تماما
فقمت بتربيط الجهاز ووضعته في مكانه ووصلت الكهرباء واختبرت التشغيل وكانت الكفائه عاليه
شكرا***في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (13 أغسطس 2006)

*العطل الخامس عشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا اريد ان اعتزر عن غيابي لانشغالي بالعمل وارجوا ان تعزروني
ثانيا":اريد من من هو مهتم بالموضوع ان يستعدوا لنقاش الاعطال التي ذكرناها قريبا ان شاء الله وارجوا ان يعلن عن استعداده علي موضوع مداخلات ملتقي الخبرات
العطل
نوع الجهاز :اسبلت hw18000btu
العارض:الجهاز يعمل ثلج ولا يبرد
الاحتمالات:نقص الفريون بسبب وجود تسريب
*تلف محرك المروحه مما يؤدي الي دفع ضعيف للهواءمما يؤدي الي انخفاض ضغط السحب وتكون الثلج علي ملف التبريد
*سدد في زعانف ملف التبريد
*ريش المروحه متكسره
*كل شيء سليم لاكن يوجد شيء يعوق حركه المروحه يجعلها لا تعطي السرعه المطلوبه
الملاحظات و القياسات:
عندما قمت بقياس الشحنه وجدتها منضبطه 65bsiللضغط المنخفض و 95bsi للضغط العالي
لاحظت في المروحه دفع ضعيف للهواء وكذلك لاحظت صوت اثناء تشغيل المروحه
طبعا كل دة بنتكلم عن مروحه الفانه اللي هيه مروحه المبخر
الوصول للعطل:طبعا علشان اوصل للعطل لازم استبعد احتمالات وارجح احتمالات
والاحتمال الاول الذي استبعدته هو احتمال تسريب الفريون وذلك بعدما قمت بقياس الشحنه في الجهاز
والاحتمال الثاني الذي استبعدته ايضا هو احتمال تلف محرك المروحه وذلك بعد سماعي للصوت الغريب اثناء تشغيل الجهاز وان دل هذا الصوت فانه يدل علي 1_احتحاك المروحه بالحامل الخاص بها ولذلك قل دفع الهواء 2_كسر ريش المروحه 
الاحتمال الثالث الذي استبعدته ايضا هو سدد ملف التبريد وذلك بعد سماع الصوت ايضا لانه اذا كان هذا الاحتمال صحيح فانه لا يتسبب في احداث صوت كهذا
الاحتمال الذي كان له الاولويه في الترجيح هو
احتكاك المروحه بالحامل نتيجه ترحيلها اوتحريكها الي ناحيه الحامل اثناء الحركه والشغل

الوصول الي العطل:
قمت بفك الغلاف وبعد ذلك اخذ ت اتفحص المروحه واحركها يمين و يسار
وفي ذلك الوقت تم استبعاد احتمال كسر الريش 
واكتشفت ايضا ان المروحه منتقله من مكانها الي اليمين وتحتك بالحامل وكان ذلك يقلل من سرعه المروحه مما يجعل دفع الهواء بطيء فيتسبب في تكوين ثلج علي ملف المبرد
وبعد ان وصلت الي العطل لم يتبقي سوا اصلاحه
العلاج:
قمت بفك المروحه وضبط مكانها بترك نسبه خلوض بينها وبين الحوامل كي لا تحتك بهما اثناء التشغيل
بعد العلاج قمت باختبار الجهاز فوجدت سرعه المروحه زادت وراقبت الجهاز فوجدته يعمل بكفائه
شكرا *واتمني ان اري من السادة الاعضاء المشاركه***
في رعايه الله ***السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (21 أغسطس 2006)

*العطل السادي عشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
...............العطل...............
الجهاز:اسبلت 24000btu hw
العارض: الجهاز بنقط مياه من الخارج
...................................................................
الجهاز جديد مكان تركيب الوحده الخارجيه في البلاكونه
عندما ذهبت ونظرت الي المياة التي تنقط من الخارج وجدتها عبارة عن بخار ماء متكثف علي مواسير الفريون وذلك بسبب العزل الغير جيد للمواسير
العلاج :قمت بعزل المواسير جيدا لكي امنع الاتصال الحراري بين الهواء الجوي والمواسير حتي لا تتكثف الرطوبه علي المواسير .........
شكرا...في رعايه الله...السيد صابر


----------



## nasir4791 (22 أغسطس 2006)

العطل السابع عشر
تكييف مركزي ماركة يورك 25 طن يعمل باربعة كمبريسرات كوبلاند سكرو تايب copyland- scrow type ثلاثة خط
اخبرني العميل بان هناك كمبريسرين كل ما يتم تغييرهم يحصل لهم تلف في نفس اليوم بعد التشغيل
قمت بتكيب كمبرسرين جديدين من نفس النوع ووصلت اسلاك الفيزات حسب توصيلها السابق وبديت اشحن بعد التفريغ طبعا فوجدت ارتفاع الضغط بجانب الضغط المنخفض وانخفاضه بجانب الضغط العالي 
فقمت بعكس فيزين فاشتغلت الوحدة واتممت عملية الشحن واعطت النتائج المرجوة
فالعطل هنا يوجد عكس للفيزات فالكمبريسور يدور عكس اتجاهه مما يزيد الضغط في جانب السحب ويؤدي ذالك في زيادة درجة حرارة الكمبريسور بدرجة عالية ويؤدي الي تلفه اذا اشتغلت الوحدة لفترة طويلة


----------



## yahya_elfekey (27 أغسطس 2006)

انا محمد اعمل بشركة بتروجيت فنى تبريد وتكيف واجهتنى مشكلة فى جهاز كارير 3حصان المشكلة هى ان الوحدة الخارجية لاتعمل وقمت بالكشف على المكثف وجد انه يعمل وكان الكونتكتر لايعمل وقمت بتغيرة وقمت بتشغيل الجهاز وجد ان الوحدة الخارجية لاتعمل وقمت بعمل كبرى على الكونتكتر واشتغل الجهاز وقام بالفصل عن طريق البلف ماهو الحل الاكيد


----------



## السيد صابر (28 أغسطس 2006)

اخي المشكله عندك في وحدة التحكم (الكارته)اتكاكد اولا من اطراف التحكم الخارجه من وحده التحكم بيدولك 220فولت ام لا واذا كان خارج من وحدة التحكم طرف واحد افحصه مع طرف من اطراف ال Nاوl وشوف هيديلك 220فولت ولا لا واذا ما ادالك 220فولت افحص السلك جيدا فربما يكون مقطوع او مش واصل في الكارته ولو لاقيت كل شيء مضبوط احسن تغير وحدة التحكم(الكارته) شكرا*
في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## aymansafaga (28 أغسطس 2006)

شكرا جزيلا على هذة المعلومات و ارجو موافاتى باى معلومات اخرى

aymansafaga***********


----------



## السيد صابر (1 سبتمبر 2006)

*عدنا*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ورجعت في نفس المكان 
واخذت ارتقب الرياح تهزني 
والشاطئ الخالي يضيق من الدخان
وتخيلت عيناي يوم لقائنا 
قد كان هي هذا المكان
قد مر عام منز كان لقائنا 
او ربما عامان
اني نسيت العمر بعدكما*****والزمان

السلام عليكم
انا آسف علي غيابي بس اعزروني اصل الصيف السنادي حر جدا والناس متقدرش تستحمل يوم واحد من غير ما التكييف يكون شغال واحنا طبعا شغلنا اننا نحقق لهم ظروف الراحه من خلال ارجاع المكيف الي الخدمه حتي ولو كان ده علي حساب رحتنا احنا عشان ده شغلنا اللي احنا بنحبه
...........................
متتصوروش لما اكون عند اسرة كبيرة يكون عندهم المكيف بتاع الصاله اللي بيتجمعوا فيها ويتفرجوا علي التلفزيون عطلان كلهم بيسعدوني ولما يشتغل المكيف بشوف في عنيهم سعادة مش عشان المكيف كان عطلان واتصلاح لالالا علشان هيرجعو الاخوات يقعدوا في الصالون تاني ويلعبو شطرنج
وقتها بحس ان انا عملت حاجه وبكون سعيد جدا وبيروح التعب والارهاق رغم كثرة الاوردرات اللي عندي...مما يدفعني الي مزيد من النشاط والعمل من اجل اسعاد الاخرين.........
يلا بينا نروح للعطل بس ثواني


----------



## السيد صابر (2 سبتمبر 2006)

*العطل الثامن عشر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
.....................................
العارض:الجهاز يعمل لمدة نصف ساعه ويفصل نهائيا
.....................................
في البدايه شغلت الجهاز بنفسي واخذت اترقب عمله وكان يعمل بكفائه وبعد حوالي ساسه الا ربع فصل الجهاز نهائيا وكانك فصلته من المفتاح الرئيسي نفس المنظر
.............
في ملاحظاتي انه افاد العميل انه ذهب اليه مهندس من قبل وقام بتغيير وحدة التحكم (الكارته)
............
كشفت علي مصدر الكهرباء والفيوز وجتهما بحاله جيدة
قست الفولت وجدته مناسب جدا
قمت بفتح الجهاز وتحسست الترنس المركب في الكارته وجدته ساخن جدا
اذا اين العطل
الكارته جديده يعني الترنس جديد اذا لابد من فحص اطراف اوفر لود مروحه المبخر
وجدته فاصل وذلك هو سبب فصل الكارته للتيار
العطل واضح في موتور المروحه حيث انه كان يسخب بسرعه فيفصل اوفر لود وطبعا الاوفر لود موصل مع الكارته بحيث في حاله فصله او فتحه للدائرة الكهربيه يفصل الجهاز بالكامل حتي لا يحترق محرك المروحه وكذلك الكمبريسور عندما يعمل في حاله توقف مروحه المبخر
العلاج:قمت بتغيير موتور المروحه واختبار عمل الجهاز والحمد لله في حاله جيدة وزمان العميل نايم ومشغله علي وضع سليب****شكرا***في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


----------



## السيد صابر (9 سبتمبر 2006)

للمناقشات[***]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24829[/***]


----------



## السيد صابر (9 سبتمبر 2006)

[***]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=24829&highlight=%E3%CF%C7%CE%E1%C7%CA+%E3%E1%CA%DE%ED+%CE%C8%D1%C7%CA[/***]


----------



## محمد الشجيري (9 سبتمبر 2006)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع الرائع.....نتمنى المزيد :77:


----------



## عاطف جمال (18 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور الاخ سيد وكل المشاركين
عذرا لقد وصل شكرى متأخرا حيث انى عضو جديد


----------



## عاطف جمال (18 أكتوبر 2006)

انا مبتدىء فى مجال المكييفات ولكنى الحمد لله عندى استعداد لاكتساب المهارات بسرعه
واجهتنى مشكله جهاز امريكول[[/COLOR][الجهاز لايصل الى الدرجه المطلوبه مثلا 18
وصل الى 26 ويفصل اوفر لود 
بحثت عن الشحنه فكانت مضبوطه ولكنى لاحظت شىء مهم ان الكباس 
راكب فى بلكونه وكان وجهه امامه حائط على مسافه 90سم 
الحل 
كان الحل تغير مكان الكباس بعد عمل تطويل للمواسير


----------



## السيد صابر (19 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اشكركم علي مروركم الطيب وانا في انتظار مناقشاتكم واستفساراتكم
شكرا **في رعايه الله**السيد صابر


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (19 أكتوبر 2006)

السيد صابر قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> اشكركم علي مروركم الطيب وانا في انتظار مناقشاتكم واستفساراتكم
> شكرا **في رعايه الله**السيد صابر


بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ديروط الشريف (21 أكتوبر 2006)

ماكينة من نوع يورك مركزى قطعة واحدة جديدة تعمل لمدة 10 دقيقة ثم يفصل الكمبروسر 
قمنا بعمل التالى 1- hp&lp switchesالغاء 
2- فحص الغاز سليم
3-مراقبة الجهد والامبير سليم
4-عمل كوبرى على الترموستات


----------



## عاطف جمال (18 نوفمبر 2006)

ارجوا من السادة اعضاء الملتقى عدم انقطاع الخير عنا 
وهذا النداء
خاصتا الى م/محمد عبد الفتاح م/ السيد صابر
ووفقكم الله لما فيه من خير


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (18 نوفمبر 2006)

عاطف جمال قال:


> ارجوا من السادة اعضاء الملتقى عدم انقطاع الخير عنا
> وهذا النداء
> خاصتا الى م/محمد عبد الفتاح م/ السيد صابر
> ووفقكم الله لما فيه من خير


 
اخي عـــاطف بالفعل احنا كلنا موجودين اطلب انت ونحن نجيب ان شاء الله
ونحن جمعا" هنا لخدمة الاعضاء 

اخوك / محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## الششتاوي (26 نوفمبر 2006)

جزا الله الاخوة السيد صابر ومحمد عبد الفتاح خير الجزاء وجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتهم


----------



## ستار سلمان (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*غاز الامونيا*

السلام عليكم
لدي تبريد 100 طن مستخدم فيه غاز الامونيا وهذه اول مرة اتعامل مع هكذا غاز حيث الاحظ الفنيين يسحبون الزيت من المبخر كل اسبوع حوالي سبعة لترات 
هل هذا طبيعي؟
حيث اني قرات انه الامونيا لاتختلط بالزيت ويسحب الزيت من المبخر بس هل مثل هذه الكمية؟
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## السيد صابر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اولا احب ان اشكر كل من يسال ويبحث عن الجواب هنا اشكرة لانه بسؤاله يجعلنا نستفيد
الاجابه عن سؤال الاخ المهندس ستار سليمان
اولا ان سائل الامونيا لا يختلط بالزيت ويكون الزيت منفصلا عنه مكون طبقه فوق سائل الامونيا وذلك لان كثافه الزيت اقل من كثافه سائل الامونيا.
ثانيا ما يفعله الفنيين صحيح حيث انه يتم فصل الزيت عن سائل الامونيا يدويا بالطريقه التي رايتها.
ثالثا عند فصل الزيت عن سائل الامونيا بالطريقه اليدويه بتصل نسبه سائل الامونيا المسحوب مع الزيت الي 10% من سائل الامونيا الموجود في المبخر
شكرا**في رعايه الله***السيد صابر


Breaking news : Mr Bush's daughter is kidnapped by the terrorists !! http://myglobal-news.com/?news_id=18388


----------



## السيد صابر (2 ديسمبر 2006)

آسف الويب غير مقصود


----------



## احمد حسن (4 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك على هذه المعلومات القيمة اخوك فى الله احمد حسن


----------



## ezeldin (5 يناير 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا** وجعله فىميزان حسناتكم**:ـــ ولدى سؤال الى** خبراء التكييف،..عدد كبيرمن أجهزة تكييف** معلق** بالكامل خارجيا مكثفه لأسفل يبعدعن الأرض نصف متر،ضغوط التشغيل (60/350**)psiيفصل** أكثرمن مرة يوميا على ضغط(380**)psiطوال فترة الصيف بالرغم من الصيانة والغسيل** يوميافهل من علاج أوتعديل بسيط ليصبح ضغط الطرد مقبول(260ـــ 300**)psi؟وهل توجد علاقة** بين حجم ملفات المكثف والمبخر(قطر المواسيروطولها)؟وهل هناك علاقة بين ضغوط التشغيل** وقدرة الضاغط؟ولكم جزيل الشكرعلىما تقدمونه من جهد وعلى ماتقدمونه من خلاصة خبراتكم.*


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 يناير 2007)

ezeldin قال:


> *جزاكم الله خيرا**وجعله فىميزان حسناتكم**:ـــ ولدى سؤال الي **خبراء التكييف،..عدد كبيرمن أجهزة تكييف **معلق **بالكامل خارجيا مكثفه لأسفل يبعدعن الأرض نصف متر،ضغوط التشغيل (60/350**)psi يفصل **أكثرمن مرة يوميا على ضغط(380**)psiطوال فترة الصيف بالرغم من الصيانة والغسيل **يوميا فهل من علاج أوتعديل بسيط ليصبح ضغط الطرد مقبول(260ـــ 300**)psi ؟وهل توجد علاقة **بين حجم ملفات المكثف والمبخر(قطر المواسيروطولها)؟وهل هناك علاقة بين ضغوط التشغيل **وقدرة الضاغط ؟ ولكم جزيل الشكرعلي ما تقدمونه من جهد وعلى ماتقدمونه من خلاصة خبراتكم.*


 
اخي الفضل ما هو نوع هذة الاجهزة وقدرتها كام طن تبريد؟؟

يوجد عوامل كثيرة توثر علي زيادة الضغط , ولاكن منتظر اعرف نوع هذة الاجهزة وقدرتها .
اخي الفاضل اما عن موضوع زيادة القطر او نقصانة او زيادة الطول أكيد بتغير في الدائرة كتير , وكل دائرة مصممة بقطر مواسير معين ومصممة ايضا بنسبة لطول المواسير اذا زادت تزيد كذا فيوجد حد اقصا لطول المواسير , اخي الفاضل ويوجد ايضا تصميم لسعة التبريد المطلوبة وشكل المبخر ونوعة , والمكثف ايضا" يختلف سعتة وايضا نوعة ونوع الوسيط الذي يبرد المكثف .

كل هذا اخي الفضل يقوم بة مهندس التصميم ولو حبيت تتعمق اكتر في هذا الموضوع استعين بي مرجع اشري.

هذا والله اعلي واعلم
منتظر نوع المكييف وكام طن تبريدي

محمد عبد الفتاح سيد

اخي الفضل


----------



## ezeldin (6 يناير 2007)

الأخ الفاضل/م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد..أشكركم على الاهتمام وسرعة الرد وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا.
اما بالنسبة لنوع المكيف(ليبرت هيروس ــ هاى وول)تبريد هواء سعته التبريدية(14ك.و.)5و4طن.ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## السيد صابر (9 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح ووفقك الله لما فيه الخير لك وللمسلمين
في رعايه الله***


----------



## ELHUSSEINY (10 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
انا طلبت منك يا باشمهندس محمحد عبد الفتاح المساعده من فتره وانت نستني فياريت تفتكرني في كيفيه البدء في اكتساب الخبره في مجال التبريد والتكييف لاني محتار لحد الان والمعلومات كتيييييييييييييير وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (10 يناير 2007)

*حدد هدفك*



ELHUSSEINY قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> انا طلبت منك يا باشمهندس محمحد عبد الفتاح المساعده من فتره وانت نستني فياريت تفتكرني في كيفيه البدء في اكتساب الخبره في مجال التبريد والتكييف لاني محتار لحد الان والمعلومات كتيييييييييييييير وجزاك الله خيرا


 
وعليك السلام ورحمة الله
اخي الفضل انا تحت امرك في اي شئ انت عيزو اطلب وانا اجيب بقدر المستطاع ان شاء الله

اخي الفاضل يوجد نوعان من الخبرات الي تساعدك علي تنمية قدراتك في هذا المجال
وهي خبرات مباشرة و خبرات غير مباشرة

اكيد النوعين مهمين جداا وكل نوع من هذة الخبرات يكمل الالنوع الاخر

الخبرات المباشرة :- انك تنزل موقع من المواقع وتبتدي بنفسك تفسير كل جزء في الدوائر ومن هنا اي شئ هتعرفو من نفسك عمرك ما هتنساة في حياتك ان شاء الله

الخبرات الغير مباشرة :- وهي كثيرة مثل البرامج التعليمية , الكتب العلمية , عن طريق محاضرات ,,,,
وغيرها من الكثير من الخبرات الغير مباشرة .

اخي الفاضل انا انصحك انك تاخد دورات تدريبية , وتنزل تدريب ميداني منو تأخذ الخبرات المباشرة والغير مباشرة .

واي سؤال انا في خدمتك وجميع اعضاء القسم في خدمة الجميع 
تمنياتي لك بمزيد من التفوق 
اخوك / محمد عبد الفتاح سيد


----------



## الفولى (16 يناير 2007)

شكرا يا باشمندس على هذا الشرح الجميل


----------



## Silver_2007 (17 يناير 2007)

شكراااااااا


----------



## أكرم حمزه (26 مايو 2007)

أخواني مهندسي التبريد والتكييف الكرام ... السلام عليكم
كما تعرفون ماللتبريد من أهميه في مجالات عديده فى المنازل والأسواق والصناعه والصحه وفي الأتصالات حيث لاتعمل هذه الأجهزه بدون تبريد (تتلف الكارتات الألكترونيه بالحراره) .... 
سؤالي هو توجد أجهزة تبريد (سبلت يونت) تستعمل في تبريد غرف أجهزة الأتصالات(Shiltear ) ولكنها اي السبالت بها مشكله وهي عدم أشتغالها ثانية عند أنطفاء وعودة التيار الكهربائي وهذه الحالة تسبب مشاكل في أرتفاع درجة حرارة الكابينه ولاتشتغل الأجهزه ألا بعد أعادة تشغيلها من (الرموت كنترول ) Manual restart 
مالطريقه العمليه لجعل (الكونترول كارت )لهذه الأجهزه تعيد تشغيل نفسها تلقائيا عند أنطفاء وعودة الكهرباء أي تعمل (Auto restart)
أجيبونا رجاءا ..... مع الشكر الجزيل مسبقا


----------



## السيد صابر (27 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي امهندس اكرم
ان المشكلة في الاجهزة التي تعمل علي صيانتها هي في التوصيلات الكهربية الخاصة بالتيمر
حيث ان هذة الاجهزة تعمل علي تيمر يقوم بتنظيم تشغيلها اذا كان مركب في الغرفة اكثر من جهاز
فاذا كنت انت القائم بالتركيب فيارت نشوف الدائرة التي تعمل عليها..اما اذا كان في الغرفة جهاز واحد فقط فعليك بمراجعة التوصيلات الكهربائية للثرموستات حيث ان هذة الاجهزة لها ثرموستات خاص يطلقون علية ثرموستات عشرة طرف***شكرا** في رعاية الله**


----------



## الرجل الطموح (28 يونيو 2007)

كلفت بدراسة منظومة غريبة عني وهي منظومة induction systems الرجاء لمن يملك معلومات مصورة عن هذه المنظومة ارسالها الي تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق يا اجمل اكروب في النت


----------



## ابوالعزايم (27 أغسطس 2007)

*تصفية الزيت من مبخرات الامونيا*

حسب معلوماتى القليلة عن الامونيا حيث انى لم اعمل بها سوى ستة سنوات ان الزيت اكثر كثافة من الامونيا ولذلك تطفو الامونيا على السطح ويمكن تصفية الزيت من اسفل نقطة لكن اذا تم تصفية كمية زيت كبيرة من المبخر هذا يعنى ان فاصل الزيت الموجود بعد الكمبريسور لا يعمل بكفائة .


----------



## ايهاب العربي (31 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا المجود وهذه المعلومات الفوق رائعة


----------



## ايهاب العربي (31 أغسطس 2007)

وهنا سؤال وهو انني سمعت ان افضل المكيفات الموجوده في السوق الشارب فهل هذا الكلام صحيح ولماذا وشكرا


----------



## جمال جودة علي (31 أغسطس 2007)

هايل واللة ممتاز خبراتكم الجميلة و المميزة


----------



## م طه عيسى (31 أغسطس 2007)

اخواتى الاعزاء شكرا على مجهوداتكم العظيمة بس لى طلب اريد التحدث معكم مباشرة ياريت اى رد


----------



## مدير الانتاج (2 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح
نحن نعاني منذ 4 سنوات بتدني كفاءة عدد 2 وحدات شيلر نوع هانسا الالمانية (286KW للوحدة) المشكلة الاساسية هي ضغط الخروج (discharge pressure) للكمبريسر دائما عالي (عدد 2كمبريسر في كل وحدة) عملنا جميع المحاولات للاصلاح ولكنها بائت بالفشل وقمنا بالتالي:/
فتح المكثف والمبخر وبرج التبريد وخزان الماء البارد واعادة تنظيفهم ولكن المشكلة موجودة قمنا بتفريغ الفريون وعمل الفاكيوم واعادة شحن الفريون 22 مع تبديل الفلاتر وايضا بدون فائدة مع العلم ان الكمبيرسر لابد ان يعبئ ب 42 كجم من الفريون ولاكنه عندما يصل الى 18 كجم فقط يقف عن العمل بسبب الضغط الزائد (HP pressure safety ) حيث يكون الضغط الخارج وصل الى 22 بار .
قمنا باستدعاء الاخصائي الالماني وقام بنفس الفحوصات التي قمنا بها ولم يتمكن من ايجاد حل لها .
والى الان ماتزال الوحدتين حالتهما سيئة .
فاذا كان لديك اي تصور لحل هذه المعضلة نكون من الشاكرين


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 سبتمبر 2007)

مدير الانتاج قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ العزيز المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح
> نحن نعاني منذ 4 سنوات بتدني كفاءة عدد 2 وحدات شيلر نوع هانسا الالمانية (286KW للوحدة) المشكلة الاساسية هي ضغط الخروج (discharge pressure) للكمبريسر دائما عالي (عدد 2كمبريسر في كل وحدة) عملنا جميع المحاولات للاصلاح ولكنها بائت بالفشل وقمنا بالتالي:/
> فتح المكثف والمبخر وبرج التبريد وخزان الماء البارد واعادة تنظيفهم ولكن المشكلة موجودة قمنا بتفريغ الفريون وعمل الفاكيوم واعادة شحن الفريون 22 مع تبديل الفلاتر وايضا بدون فائدة مع العلم ان الكمبيرسر لابد ان يعبئ ب 42 كجم من الفريون ولاكنه عندما يصل الى 18 كجم فقط يقف عن العمل بسبب الضغط الزائد (HP pressure safety ) حيث يكون الضغط الخارج وصل الى 22 بار .
> ...


 
الرجــاء ايضاح تحديد نوع وسيلة الانتشار الموجودة بالوحدة (وتصورها ان امكن )
الرجاء فحص محابس دخول وخروج الماء من الـمكثف والتأكد من فتح المحابس 100 %
التأكد من ان مراوح الابراج تلف في الاتجاة السليم لها .
معلجة المياة شئ مهم مهم مهم للغاية , رجـــاء الاهتمام بة .

اذا كـــان من المستطاع تصوير والوحدة ورفعها علي المنتدي فيكون افضل لاني لم اتعامل مع هذة الشلرات من قبل .

وان شاء الله خير الموضوع بسيط لا تقلق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (2 سبتمبر 2007)

م طه عيسى قال:


> اخواتى الاعزاء شكرا على مجهوداتكم العظيمة بس لى طلب اريد التحدث معكم مباشرة ياريت اى رد


 

اطلب ونحن نجيب ان شاء الله :81: 
محمد عبد الفتاح :12:


----------



## العراق الى الابد (3 سبتمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم:
واجهتني مشكلة في ثلاجة نوع ديفروست حيث لا يوجد هواء بارد يمر عبر الدكت ليبرد الاطعمة وكان قبل ذلك فني قام بتبديل عدة قطع ظنا منه انها السبب لكن دون فائدة فقال للزبون هناك انسداد في الدكت لكن لا اعلم اين. فقمت اولا فحص الدكت كليا حيث لم اجد اي انسداد فقلت السبب قد يكون في المروحة, وبعد فك الغطاء لمراقبة المروحة وجدت انها لا تعمل نهائيا فقمت بفكها لفحصها على حدى لكني وجدت انها تعمل جيدا بدون مشاكل فقلت السبب في توصيلات المروحة, فقمت بمراجعة الكتالوج الخاص بالثلاجة وجدت ان الدائرة التي تغذي المروحة مرتبطة بمفتاح ضوء الكابينة حيث يفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المروحة في حالة فتح باب الثلاجة فقمت على الفور بفحص المفتاح فوجدت انه لا يعمل قمت بتبديله وشغلتها وبعد مدة قصيرة قامت بتبريد المأكولات بشكل ممتاز.
هذا التطبيق الوحيد الذي قمت به لحد الان منذ تخرجي قبل سنتين.... لانني عاطل عن العمل
اتنى ان تستفادو من الموضوع


----------



## هانى فوزى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

:73: :14: هلا والله وشخباركم ياالغاليين انا فنى تكييف مركزى صغير بس خبرتى جباره فى ميكانيا الضواغط المركزيه المشكله اللى قابلتنى بعد ماعملت العمره وركبت الكباس وكله ميه ميه ووصلت كهربتى الست فازات وصللت ميه ميه وشغلت لقيت الامبير عالى اوى روحت فاصل بسرعه وطبعا انا موصل بمفك مش على الديره كنت هتجنن وفى الاخر لقيت فاااازه سقتط من الفيوز ضربت يعنى احنا نتكلم بلبلدى كداا احسن اوكى وبعدين لفيت حوالين نفسى شويه وطبعا انا كنت فى موقع حسااس وفى سفر ومش عامل حسابى على المون او مستلازمات الشغل على القد بلظبط روحت فاااكك الروزته بتاعت الكباس لقيت فعلا الفازه ضربه متحمصه من جواا المهم روحت نااازل مشترى مكرووونه ورجعت تانى وروحت لااحم السلك تانى بتاع الاستيتور ولفيت عليه خيط من بتاع الخياطين الخيط العادى داا وبعدين روحت جايب امير وفضلت افضى امير على الخيط لحد ما بقا كله تمام التمام وبعدين روح ساحب عليهم المكرونه ولفيت عليها خيط بردو وفضيت عليها امير وقفلت الديره ووصلت كلو تماما التمام وكشفت تنفيس على الديره وفكيمت وجربت وشغلت لقيت كله تمام قولت الحمد لله اللى هيا عديت على خير ولحد دلوقتى الماكنه دى شغاله من الشتاء اللى فات انا عارف اللى انا عكيت كتير بس ما كانش فى حل تانى ولازم التشلر داا يشتغل ونا فى الخدمه لو حد عايز اى حااااجه فى الميكانكيا هانى فوزى:78:


----------



## هانى فوزى (29 سبتمبر 2007)

على الله توكلوا .........ولا تتواكلوا
يا سادتي..
لا ترفعوا تلك الأيادي للسماء..
لا ترفعوها إنها لن تستجيب..
هل يستجيب الله صوت العاجزين؟!
من قد أضاعوا الدين واحترفوا البكاء!!
من حرروا الأرض السليبة بالقعود وبالدعاء!!
من واجهوا كيد الأعادي بالتناحر والجفاء !!
فلنأخذ بالأسباب ولنتوكل على الله
وبإذن الله لن نرد خائبين


----------



## محمد رضوان الشيخ (29 سبتمبر 2007)

*مهنتي كفني تدفة وتبريد عبر*

ليس هناك اجمل من هذة المهنة كيف؟
اولا عمل انساني لانة من دون تدفة وتبريد لهدمت بيوت كثيرة مثال بسيط لو صاحب البيت مات ونفسة في الكرشات بلجميد الاردني اعلمة انو مات من ضغط عالي لانة لم يتلفن علي لكي اصلح لة المكيف 
اخوتي هزة اول حلقة من مهنتي كفني اذا اردتم المزيد اجب بنعم او لا


----------



## apees (2 أكتوبر 2007)

ارجو من الاخوة الافاضل الاتى اهم الاعطال الان هى اعطال الكارتة كلمن لة تجارب مع الاعطال الخاصة بها بيوضحها هنا ومن عندة عطل لم يتوصل لحلة يكتبة ايضا هنا وباذن اللة يجد الحل عندنا 
اخيكم / محمود عبيس


----------



## اسعد الحديثي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ممكن احد يجاوبني ما هو الفرق بين السبلت يونت واليونين اير بالتفصيل ان امكن


----------



## هيدروليكى (5 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خير عنا , ولكن نريد منكم شرح عن فكرة عمل الانواع المختلفة من المكييفات لغير المتخصصين بالتكييف , مثلا" انا مهندس مدنى وتواحهنى مشكلة اختيار النوع المناسب من التكيف 
( ويندو , اسبلت ,مركزى ),( تبريد شيلر ولا فريون ) وكذلك تحديد قيم تقربية للقدوة التكيف المطلوبة للتكييف مكان معين , وكذلك تحديد داعى كل نوع عن الاخر . 
ارجو الرد والافادة , جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## hady haggag (9 أكتوبر 2007)

سوال اريد شرح دائره التبريد بالامتصاص وشكرا


----------



## محمود تكيف (16 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا اولا بحب اشكر كل المهندسين الذين لم يبخلو على اى احد باى شيىء 
بس انا فى سؤال مضحك نفسى اساله .
هو ايه يعنى سر الصنعه ؟
فى راى انا الصنعه مفتوحه لكل من يطلبها ولكن المشكله عندم لم يستوعب ما يطلبه .
وارجو الرد .
وبحب اخصص شكر لكل من المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح........وكمان السيد صابر لانهم عملو مجهود 
جامد جدا ونفسى اتكلم معاهم كلام كتير اوى .
اخيكم الكريم .محمود .


----------



## الفاتح علي (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*السيد صابر السيد محمد عبد الفتاح شكرا لا تكفي لمجهودكم الرائع جزاكم الله خير*

واجهت مشكلة في وحدة Ahu وكانت المشكلة ان التبريد ضعيف في هذه الوحدة فقمت بالفحص على الشيلر فتاكدت من عملها بكفائة فقمت بفحص ال Pipes ليس بها اي تسريب فحصت الاجزاء الداخلية لل Ahu من ملفات تبريد وفلاتر والمروحة كل يعمل بكفاءة اخيرا توصلت الى وجود خطا كبير في التصميم وهو صغر حجم ال Pipes الموصلة من الشيلر الى ال Ahu مما يؤدى الى وصول المياه ولكن بضغط وكمية بسيطة جدا فقمت بايقاف النظام واستبدلنا ال Pipes وكانت عملية صعبة ومرهقة .


----------



## الصقر الجرىء (14 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

مشكوين اخوانى على هذه المجهودات الرائعه :3:
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
كل عام وانتم بخير مناسبه عيد الاضحى المبارك​


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

العراق الى الابد قال:


> السلام عليكم:
> واجهتني مشكلة في ثلاجة نوع ديفروست حيث لا يوجد هواء بارد يمر عبر الدكت ليبرد الاطعمة وكان قبل ذلك فني قام بتبديل عدة قطع ظنا منه انها السبب لكن دون فائدة فقال للزبون هناك انسداد في الدكت لكن لا اعلم اين. فقمت اولا فحص الدكت كليا حيث لم اجد اي انسداد فقلت السبب قد يكون في المروحة, وبعد فك الغطاء لمراقبة المروحة وجدت انها لا تعمل نهائيا فقمت بفكها لفحصها على حدى لكني وجدت انها تعمل جيدا بدون مشاكل فقلت السبب في توصيلات المروحة, فقمت بمراجعة الكتالوج الخاص بالثلاجة وجدت ان الدائرة التي تغذي المروحة مرتبطة بمفتاح ضوء الكابينة حيث يفصل التيار الكهربائي عن المروحة في حالة فتح باب الثلاجة فقمت على الفور بفحص المفتاح فوجدت انه لا يعمل قمت بتبديله وشغلتها وبعد مدة قصيرة قامت بتبريد المأكولات بشكل ممتاز.
> هذا التطبيق الوحيد الذي قمت به لحد الان منذ تخرجي قبل سنتين.... لانني عاطل عن العمل
> اتنى ان تستفادو من الموضوع


 
مـــا شاء الله مجهود ممتاز
بالتفيق يا اخي


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

هانى فوزى قال:


> :73: :14: هلا والله وشخباركم ياالغاليين انا فنى تكييف مركزى صغير بس خبرتى جباره فى ميكانيا الضواغط المركزيه المشكله اللى قابلتنى بعد ماعملت العمره وركبت الكباس وكله ميه ميه ووصلت كهربتى الست فازات وصللت ميه ميه وشغلت لقيت الامبير عالى اوى روحت فاصل بسرعه وطبعا انا موصل بمفك مش على الديره كنت هتجنن وفى الاخر لقيت فاااازه سقتط من الفيوز ضربت يعنى احنا نتكلم بلبلدى كداا احسن اوكى وبعدين لفيت حوالين نفسى شويه وطبعا انا كنت فى موقع حسااس وفى سفر ومش عامل حسابى على المون او مستلازمات الشغل على القد بلظبط روحت فاااكك الروزته بتاعت الكباس لقيت فعلا الفازه ضربه متحمصه من جواا المهم روحت نااازل مشترى مكرووونه ورجعت تانى وروحت لااحم السلك تانى بتاع الاستيتور ولفيت عليه خيط من بتاع الخياطين الخيط العادى داا وبعدين روحت جايب امير وفضلت افضى امير على الخيط لحد ما بقا كله تمام التمام وبعدين روح ساحب عليهم المكرونه ولفيت عليها خيط بردو وفضيت عليها امير وقفلت الديره ووصلت كلو تماما التمام وكشفت تنفيس على الديره وفكيمت وجربت وشغلت لقيت كله تمام قولت الحمد لله اللى هيا عديت على خير ولحد دلوقتى الماكنه دى شغاله من الشتاء اللى فات انا عارف اللى انا عكيت كتير بس ما كانش فى حل تانى ولازم التشلر داا يشتغل ونا فى الخدمه لو حد عايز اى حااااجه فى الميكانكيا هانى فوزى:78:


 
ههههههههههههههه :75: والله اضحكتني مـــا شاء الله عليك خبرتك جبارة:17: 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

اسعد الحديثي قال:


> السلام عليكم ممكن احد يجاوبني ما هو الفرق بين السبلت يونت واليونين اير بالتفصيل ان امكن


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اخي الفاضل الاسبلت يونت هو عبارة عن وحدتين منفصلين (الكباس و الفانة ) والانواع كتير جدااا منها اليونيون اير

اما اليونين اير دة نوع من انواع التكييفات زي بلظبط يورك كارير شارب ......

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 ديسمبر 2007)

الفاتح علي قال:


> واجهت مشكلة في وحدة Ahu وكانت المشكلة ان التبريد ضعيف في هذه الوحدة فقمت بالفحص على الشيلر فتاكدت من عملها بكفائة فقمت بفحص ال Pipes ليس بها اي تسريب فحصت الاجزاء الداخلية لل Ahu من ملفات تبريد وفلاتر والمروحة كل يعمل بكفاءة اخيرا توصلت الى وجود خطا كبير في التصميم وهو صغر حجم ال Pipes الموصلة من الشيلر الى ال Ahu مما يؤدى الى وصول المياه ولكن بضغط وكمية بسيطة جدا فقمت بايقاف النظام واستبدلنا ال Pipes وكانت عملية صعبة ومرهقة .


 
اخي اعتقد ان المشكلة هـــنا كــانت في محبس الاتزان وعدم دخول المياة بالشكل المطلوب .


----------



## adelsamhan (3 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ...نقطة خلاف بين استشاري و مقاول..النظام split unit والخلاف في عزل ال refregerant pipes . ماذا نعزل كل من الدافع و الراجع suction and return او الدافع فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## خالد257 (4 يناير 2008)

I'm Khaled ben Raji from USA, I learned HVAC in North Carolina technical college. I will be happy to answer any question that you may have .. I can speak and write arabic too. Just want you to send your quetion to khaledbenraji***********


----------



## الاعصار الهادر (5 يناير 2008)

*رد على العطل العاشر للسيد صابر*

السلام عليكم 
واجهتنى نفس المشكلة فى موسم الصيف الماضى وكانت فى مكيف سبيلت اى قطعتين ولكن بعد الكشف تبين ان المكيف ناقص شحنة غاز مما سبب فى تكون الثلج على المبخر وانسداد مجرى الماء فعندما يشتغل المكيف يتكون الثلج ويسد مجرى الماء وتقوم المروحة بالقاء الماء للخارج 
الصيانة
زيادة الشحنة الناقصة من الفريون للمكيف


----------



## محمد احمد (12 يناير 2008)

والله جهد مشكور وياريت بعض الصور للتوضيح


----------



## مصطفى محمد نصر (24 يناير 2008)

اشكر الاخ السيد صابر على هذه المعلومات القيمة و نريد المزيد من الاعطال
م / مصطفى نصر


----------



## م/سليمان333 (24 يناير 2008)

العطل الحادى عشر
اغرب عطل فى حياتى 
انا مهندس صيانة فى احدى شركات الازياء
نوع الجهاز : ديكن 60000 وحدة ( 5 طن ) كاسيت
المشكلة : الجهاز يعمل جيد جدا وتبريد ممتاز لمدة 20 دقيقة فقط ثم يفصل ولا يعمل مرة اخرى قبل مرور ساعة تقريبا
طبعا مسكت الجهاز وقلت انا والجهاز وتحدى وفحصت كل حاجة فى الجهاز وكل حاجة سليمة وتعمل بكفاءة لماذ تتوقف الوحدة 
طبعا موصلتش لحل ولكن بالاستعانة بمهندس التكييف الفلبينى وجاب معاة لاب توب خاص بدايكن وقام بتوصيلة بكارتة الكمبريسور وقام بتتبع الوحدة عن طريق برنامج خاص موجود بالكمبيوتر اتضح ان العطل
فى احدى مراوح الوحدة الخارجية التى تعمل متوافقة مع ريوستات تتحكم بسرعة المروحة تبعا لدرجة حرارة الجو اتضح ان الريوستات لا تعمل ولا تغير سرعة المروحة حيث ان بعد عمل الوحدة ب20 دقيقة ترتفع درجة حرارة المكثف و المروحة لاتزيد سرعتها فيفصل الجهاز وتم تغير الريوستات والجهاز يعمل بكفاءة ::::::::: واللة دة الى حصل


----------



## مصطفى أحمد أبومعلا (26 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## حسام حلو (9 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم السلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبه للعطل الاول وهو تلف الكابستور يفصل تجربة الكباس بطرقه مباشره قبل تغييرالكابستور ربما يكون هناك تلف بالريلاى يسبب تلف الكابستور الجديد وشكرا


----------



## درش درش (11 فبراير 2008)

السيد صا برجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا على نيتك الحسنه بزلت ما فى وسعك العطال فى الكنترول اصعب كتير والوصل اليها صعب فى بعض الاحيا ن والتوفيق بتاع ربنا هو الى بيوصل الى العيب لوقلت لك بعض العيوب هتعرف انى الموضوع كله توفيق من ربنا العيوب مش موجده فى كتب جهاز بيطلع منه ريحه وحشه اه العيب الجهاز جديد نوفى والكويل نظيف جدااااااا جدااااا


----------



## السيد صابر (11 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
اشكركم جميعا يا اخواني علي ما قدمتم من حلول واسئلة ينتفع بهم
وان شاء الله سوف نكمل المشوار
عن قريب
وان شاء الله سوف نرد علي كل سائل وبالتفصيل ان شاء الله
واشكر المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح علي مجهوده الرائع
وجزاكم الله كل خير
**السيد صابر**


----------



## السيد صابر (11 فبراير 2008)

درش درش قال:


> السيد صا برجزاك الله خيراااااااااااا على نيتك الحسنه بزلت ما فى وسعك العطال فى الكنترول اصعب كتير والوصل اليها صعب فى بعض الاحيا ن والتوفيق بتاع ربنا هو الى بيوصل الى العيب لوقلت لك بعض العيوب هتعرف انى الموضوع كله توفيق من ربنا العيوب مش موجده فى كتب جهاز بيطلع منه ريحه وحشه اه العيب الجهاز جديد نوفى والكويل نظيف جدااااااا جدااااا



السلام عليكم
اخي الفنيين الذين يبحثون عن العطل في كتب الاعطال الخاصة بالشركات
هم الفنيين الغير دارسين 
ودئما ننصح بدراسة العطل بتتبع لان هناك اعطال سببها اعطال اخري
اما عن الريحة الوحشة والجهاز جديد
العطل في الكباستور


----------



## السيد صابر (11 فبراير 2008)

الاعصار الهادر قال:


> السلام عليكم
> واجهتنى نفس المشكلة فى موسم الصيف الماضى وكانت فى مكيف سبيلت اى قطعتين ولكن بعد الكشف تبين ان المكيف ناقص شحنة غاز مما سبب فى تكون الثلج على المبخر وانسداد مجرى الماء فعندما يشتغل المكيف يتكون الثلج ويسد مجرى الماء وتقوم المروحة بالقاء الماء للخارج
> الصيانة
> زيادة الشحنة الناقصة من الفريون للمكيف



وعلاج التنفيس


----------



## karamhanfy (13 فبراير 2008)

*عطل فى مروحه المكثف لوحده dx*

العطل عباره عن سماع صوت غير طبيعى اثنا دوران مروحه المكثف اولا صوت زى ده له كذا احتمال
اما الصوت من الريشه نفسها او اما الصوت من الماتور ولتحديد ايهما
اولا نفك الريشه وندور الماتور بدون الريشه لو الصوت راح يبقى كده الصوت من الريشه اما فى احتياج يتعملها اعاده اتزان اوتتغير فى حاله تلفها ونبص على الريشه كويس جدا جدا لان ممكن نلاحظ وجود شروخ فيها وهى دى اللى عامله المشكله طيب لو الصوت لسه موجودبعد فك الريشه من الماتور يبقى الصوت من الماتور نفسه وفى الحاله دى الصوت احتمال من خشونه رولمان البلى الخاص بالماتور او حاجه غير طبيعيه من داخل الماتور ولتحديد صوت البلى نقدر نحدده من السماعه المخصوصه للبلى وتم سماع صوت البلى ووجد صوت البلى كويس اما صوت العطل خارج موضوع البلى وقررت عزل الماتور وفكه ووجد الاتى من الداخل وجود تاكل فى ييت البلى او المكان اللى بتبات فيه البليه مما يوادى الى دوران الاكس مش فى المنتصف ويسمى هذا العطل run out وتم تذويد هذا المكان لحام وتم خرطه من جديد على مقاس البلى وتجميع الماتور وتم اختفاء العطل


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## هاني تللو (13 فبراير 2008)

نتمنى الزيادة ياأخي


----------



## night1m (13 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني واخواتي على هذا الجهد المتميز وهذه الخبرات التي استفدنا منها.
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## osama2005 (23 فبراير 2008)

والله ياباشمهندس انتا تستاهل كل خير وعلي فكرة الالاف المهندسين اللي زيي بيقروا كلامك ويدعولك بس مبيرسلوش ردود علشان بنستسهل ولكن ربنا يزيدك 
اخوك اسامة عمر


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رائد حمامرة (27 فبراير 2008)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الريق (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## السيد فرحات عاشور (28 فبراير 2008)

لو سمحتوا ايها الاخوه الافاضل عايز مهندس يعطيني شرح مفصل عن ماكينات Dx واعطالها بالكامل وبالتفصيل الممل وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## elkhatip (28 فبراير 2008)

*معالجة مياه أبراج التبريد*

برجاء توضيح كيفية معالجة مياه أبراج التبريد؟


----------



## وليد البنا (7 مارس 2008)

ممتاااااااااااااااااااز


----------



## السيد صابر (7 مارس 2008)

adelsamhan قال:


> السلام عليكم ...نقطة خلاف بين استشاري و مقاول..النظام split unit والخلاف في عزل ال refregerant pipes . ماذا نعزل كل من الدافع و الراجع suction and return او الدافع فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟



السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل عزل المواسير دائما بيكون لكل من الخط الدافع والراجع في اجهزة التكييف المنزليه
اما اذا كنت تريد توفير بعض العازل فهذا يكون علي حسب وضع صمام التمدد(الكابلري)هل هو في الوحدة الداخلية ام في الوحدة الخارجية
اما اذا كان في الوحدة الخارجية فيتم عزل الخطين الدافع والراجع اما اذا كان في الوحدة الداخلية فيتم عزل الخط الراجع فقط********ارجوا ان اكون اجبتك علي سؤالك
شكرا**في رعاية الله
السيد صابر


----------



## نور جابر (8 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا للاخوه اصحاب الفكره .
وارجوا ان اكون عضو مفيد للمشاركين .
احب ان اقول بعض المشاكل ولكن لن استطيع ذكر مشاكل 15 عام من العمل بهذا المجال(اجهزة التكييف المنزليه )
اولا :- اكثر المشاكل شيوعا وهي التسريب
وطبعا سهل علي اي فني معرفة اذا كانت الشحنه ناقصه ام لا .
فغالبا وبنسبة 90% بيكون التسريب في الاجهزه الاسبليت بسبب (الكابلر, صامولة الفلير )الداخليه او الخارجيه وهي نقط توصيل المواسير بالوحدتين الداخليه والخارجيه. 
او بلف قياس الضغط العالي والضغط المنخفض( الابره )
1- الكشف الظاهري : 
وهو النظر الي نقط التوصيل للبحث عن وجود اثار زيت لان وجود الزيت دليل الي مكان خروج الفريون مما يسهل عليك اماكن البحث .
2- الكشف برغاوي الصابون :
ويجب قبل الكشف بالصابون ضغط الدائره بالكامل علي ضغط اعلي من ضغط الدائره الطبيعي (300: 500)psi وهو ضغط كافي للكشف الظاهري ويمكنك سماع صوت التسريب في بعض الاحيان
وذلك بغاز (النيترجين )وارجو عدم استخدام الاوكسجين لزيادة مخاطره:3: ولكن اذا اطررت الي ذلك فلا تتعدي هذا الضغط مع التأكد من فصل مصدر التيار عن الجهاز .
وتبدئ الكشف بالاماكن التي وجت بها اثار الزيت 
ثم الصواميل 
ثم اماكن الحام اين وجد 
وان لم تجد مكان التسريب0(ينصح باخذ الجهاز الي مركز الخدمه اذا لم يسمح لك مكان التركيب للوحدتين بالكشف عليهما )واذا كان المكان والوقت يسمح ابدئ بفتح الوحده الخارجيه وابحث اولا عن اثر زيت ثم الكشف بالصابون علي اماكن اللحام الداخليه واماكن الكرب و المواسير المتجاوره لانه يمكن حدوث تسرب نتيجة احتكاك المواسير ببعضها اذا كانت متلاسقه .
وكررهذا الامر بالوحده الداخليه حتي تصل الي النتيجه المطلوبه .
وان لم تجد مكان التسريب فلا بديل عن اخذ الجهاز الي مركز الخدمه وفك الكويل الداخلي (المبخر)و الكويل الخارجي (المكثف ) وضغط كلا منهم علي حده ووضعه في حوض من المياه لتحديد مكان التسرب لانه في هذه الحاله يكون تسريب خبيث وهو نادر جدا بنسبة 2/1 %
وبالتوفيق لكل الفنيين والمهندسين للوصول الي اعلي مستوي فني


----------



## عاشق العروبة (15 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الرجاء تزويدي بمعلومات عن المواصفات القياسية الأوربية و الأمريكية للمكيفات بأسرع وقت ممكن و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هدهدالعجيب (15 مارس 2008)

*شرح اوتوكاد عربي للمؤلف عثمان سلطان*

اتمنى لكم الموفقية
ارجو الاطلاع والتعليق

العراق - لاتنسو الدعاء لاهلكم في - فلسطين​ 

http://www.startimes2.com/f.aspx?t=1608904&r=56973970


----------



## ماهر احمد خالد (16 مارس 2008)

الطالب ماهر(mxxx) جزاكم الله عنى خير الجزاء


----------



## esam179 (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## إياد عبدالقادر (25 مارس 2008)

*طلب مساعدة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
لدي مشروع تخرج تكييف لمستشفى
طبعا نحتاج لتصميم الخط الراجع return
طبعا التطبيق هو مستشفى لذلك لا نريد ان يعود الهواء المشفوط من الداخل الى التشيلر مرة ثانية
طبعا نستخدم الهواء النقي من الخارج
لذلك قمت بتصمميم dcut للخط الراجع لسحب الهواء وربط جميع ال duct على طريقة ال branch او ال tracks بحيث تتصل ببعضها البعض وبالنهاية تصل الي centrfigul fan لشفط الهواء واخارجه للخارج
طبعا استخدمت في تصميم الدكت Q ventalation sensible واوجدت ال ventaltion ثم اوجدت ابعاد ال duct
برأيكم هل هذا جيد ام اقوم بتغيير الخطة وعمل zones لمساحات متقاربة وتصميم ducts لكل zone وربطه بي auxust fan ام ان طريقيتي جيدة


----------



## ابوشوشة (26 مارس 2008)

جزي الله القائمين علي امر هذا الموقu


----------



## عمرو اسماعيل (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم 

فعلا مجهود جبار والله يجعله فى ميزان حسانتكم

المشكلة العويصة اللى بتقابلنى هو قلة الخبرة بالجزئية الكهربية فى التكييف 
يعنى احنا درسنا تكييف كويس جدا ولكن بالنسبة للكهرباء صفر
ان شاء الله نضبط كورسات الكهرباء لتتمة الخير

الله المستعان


----------



## م أبو سمير (29 مارس 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

في البدايه لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم في بناء مثل هذا المنتدى الشامخ

الذي كان وما زال يزودني بمعلومات رائعه حول التكييف فكل التيحه مني ومن زملائي

طلاب جامعة النجاح الوطنيه كلية هشام حجاوي التكلوجيه تخصص تكييف وتبريد وتدفئه وصرف صحي

على جهودكم الجباره وكل الشكر لسيد صابر لمعلوماته الرائعه حول الاعطال وصيانتها

تقبلو كل تحيه وتقدير​


----------



## ياسرعبدالمنعم (2 أبريل 2008)

افادك الله يا اخي نرجو منك الاستمرار و ارجو معزرتي من المشاركه لاني جديد في التخصص 
واشكرك علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## السيد صابر (3 أبريل 2008)

م أبو سمير قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> في البدايه لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم في بناء مثل هذا المنتدى الشامخ
> 
> ...



اشكرك اخي الكريم علي مرورك الطيب 
وان شاء الله هنستمر في الموضوع وان شاء الله يكون اكبر موضوع ملم بصيانة الاعطال في المنتدي


----------



## السيد صابر (3 أبريل 2008)

طبعا كل الناس بتتوقع صيف مزعج بالحرارة بعد الكلام عن ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وان الحرارة سنويا في الطالع
وزيادة درجة الحرارة بتؤدي الي ظهور اعطال جديدة يعني مثلا في الصيف اللي فات كان فيه موجة شديدة الحرارة في شهر سبعه ودة ادي بأجهزة يونيون آير في مصر بما اني شغال في يونيون آير الي انتشار عطل بكثرة والعطل دة هوه ان الكارتة تعطي اشارة E5 وللاسف مش كل الفنيين في مصر عندهم الكفائة اللازمه وكان سبب العطل دة ان الكمبريسور كان بيفصل اوفر لود نتيجة لعمل مستمر حيث ان الريمووت كونتروول يطلب من الجهاز تحقيق16درجة و18 درجة وطبعا في الجو دة مستحيل فكان لازم الكمبريسور يفصل اوفرلود ويعطي E5 الفنيين يروحوا واللي يزود الشحنة واللي ينقصها واللي يقول ان الفولت منخفض من غير مايقيسة حتي وكانت مشاكل كتير حول العطل دة رغم عدم وجود عطل من الاساس فقط السبب هو اسلوب الاستخدام لدرجة اني كونت بصلح العطل دة بالتليفون وربنا يستر مين عارف الصيف ده هيحصل فيه ايه المهم اللي هيحصل معايا هاجي وهحكيه هنا وياريت كل الزمله من كل الدول يعملوا كدة علشان نقدر نتابع تاثير ارتفاع درجة الحرارة هيودينا لفين***شكرا **
السيد صابر
في رعاية الله


----------



## المــــــــري (8 مايو 2008)

*استفسار لذو الاختصاص*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اول شي اشكر القائمين والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى العظيم والقيم والمفيد للجميع وكان مروري مرور الكرام واعجبني الطرح الجميل وعقرت بعيري بتمهل في هذا المنتدى واعسى ان اكون ظيف خفيف عليكم جميعا 
طبعا عندي مشكلة بسيطة وعسى القى لها الحل عندي مكيف سبليت يونت عندما اشغلة بالريموت تشتغل الوحدة الداخلية لمدة دقيقتين تقريبا وعندما يعطي اشارة لتشتغيل الوحدة الخارجية يفصل التيار نهائيا من المجمع واعيد تشغيله مره ثانيه ونفس النتيجة ياترى ماهي المشكلة ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير 
اخوكم المري من الامارات


----------



## محمد بحريه (9 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله و بركاته
العطل الاول
العارض : الجهاز 24000btu و المشكله ان الجهاز بيجيب مياه بغزاره
عندما هبت للعميل و سالته عن المشكله ووضعت الاحتمالات 
1- ان الحوض به اوساخ و سببت سدد الخرطوم
2-ان مستوى خرطوم الصرف عالى
3-عدم نظافه كويل التبريد و به (طين)مما ادى على عمل ثلج
و بعد حليت وش الفانه و تاكدت ان الاحتمالات كلها خاطئه و جربت طبعا الصرف بزجاجه مياه و طبعا المياه (بتجرى زى الفل)فقمت بتشغيل الجهاز و بعد فتره لاحظت شىء غريب ان المياه تنزل من عند البلاور و بطول الجهاز (بيجيب مياه من كل حته كانه عامل مطر)و على فكره الجهاز راكب من ثلاث سنوات و شغال ميه ميه و المشكله وجدتها 
ان الكويل من اوله (الجزء الاعلى للكويل الذى يلامس بلاستيك الفانه نفسه و بطول الكويل ) يلزم عزله بالعزل الاصق و الكيعان برضه فقمت بحبس الشحنه و حليت الفانه و نزلتها على الارض و قمت بحل الكويل تماما و وضعت العزل الاصق على الكويل الجزء الملامس باكمله ووضعت ايضا على البلاستيك مكان الكويل 
و قمت بالتركيب و تقفيل الفانه و جربت الجهاز و مشاء الله شغال ميه ميه


----------



## ايهاب العربي (13 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بصراحة مش عارف اشكرك ازاى على هذه المعلومات الرائعة اسال الله العظيم ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ايهاب العربي (13 مايو 2008)

كان عندي سؤال جهاز الشارب 1.5 حصان بيسحب كام كيلو وات في الساعة ولو فيه جداول مكتوب فيها يكون افضل وياريت تعرفني طريقة حساب سهلة اعرف منها بيسحب كام كيلو في الساعة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد بحريه (13 مايو 2008)

*شكر و عرفان*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​

في البدايه لا يسعني الا ان اتقدم بالشكر لكل من ساهم في بناء مثل هذا المنتدى الشامخ​ 
الذي كان وما زال يزودني بمعلومات رائعه حول التكييف فكل التيحه مني ومن زملائي​ 
طلاب جامعة النجاح الوطنيه كلية هشام حجاوي التكلوجيه تخصص تكييف وتبريد وتدفئه وصرف صحي​ 
على جهودكم الجباره وكل الشكر لسيد صابر لمعلوماته الرائعه حول الاعطال وصيانتها​ 

تقبلو كل تحيه وتقدير​[/quote]


----------



## ايهاب العربي (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم وحمة الله وبركاته 
ثلاجة 14 قدم 
العطل : يوجد تبريد في الفريزر ولا يوجد تبريد في اسفل الثلاجة مع وجود تسريب مياه بجوار الثروموستات
الاحتمالات التي راودتني : 1- تلف السخان 
2 - تلف الثومودسك 
3- تلف الثروموستات
قمت بفتح الفريزر وفك الغطاء البلاستيك وفك الغطاء الفلين فوجد كمية من الثلج كبيرة قامت بسد الفتحة التي تقوم بتوصيل الهواء البارد الي الثلاجه من اسف فقمت بتسخين بعض من الماء وقمت باذاة الثلج وفكيت المبخر والسخان فوجد السخان قد كسر وكان هذا هوالسبب في تكون الثلج فقمت بفكه وتغيره ولكن قبل ان اركبه وجد ان فتحة صرف المياه الموجوده اسفل السخان التي تقوم بتصريف الثلج المذاب وجدها قد ملئت وانسدد بزجاج السخان المكسور فعلمت ان هذا هو سبب تسرب المياه من اسفل الثلاجه بجوار الثروموستات فقمت بتسليك مجرى الصرف وتركيب السخان والحمد لله الذى علمنا وفهمنا فهو صاحب الفضل والمنه سبحانه


----------



## عبدالغني الحمدوش (16 مايو 2008)

وصلني على البريد الالكتروني رسالة ادارية تفيد باني محضور ارجوا تعليل السبب ولكم جزيل الشكر ... ملاحظه ارجوا ارسلها الى البريد الالكتروني


----------



## جنرال تك (16 مايو 2008)

اخي الفاضل مهندس محمد عبد الفتاح هل يمكن تثبيت الموضوع في المنتدي لانه من وجهة نظري اهم موضوع في المنتدي لما يحمل من خبرات عمليه لكثير من مهندسي المنتدي ولك مني جزيل الشكر علي الموضوع الممتاز حقا


----------



## محمد الملاح (29 مايو 2008)

الاخ الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا
م \محمد عبد الفتاح لدى استفسار الفرق بين 2way valve و3way ولماذا يتم تركبهم فى return مع شرح مميزات والعيوب وكيفيه تقليل نسبه تحميل الشيلر


----------



## ابوو علي (6 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ور حمة الله

من فضلكم انا ليا استفسار بسيط

انا عندي في البيت جهاز general 19Q
شباك 4 حصان هو امريكي الصنع كنا اشترناه من قطر 
وهو كفائته عالية
بس جه من فترة كده حصل ان الجهاز بيشتغل عادي في البداية لمدة 10 دقايق 
وبعد كد بسمع صوت غريب في الكمبورسور مش عارف ايه سببه 
والجهاز بيلع هوا سخن او بمعني اصح بيطلع هو الفان مع اني مشغله علي الهاي سبيد اخر سرعه 
والفريون مش شغال
جبت واحد بتاع صيانة عملي فيلم وقلي ممكن يكون في سدد في المواسير فحنقطع المواسير ونضفها ونغشل الجهاز كويس ونديله شحنة فريون 
ولو مقبلش الشحنة يبقي انت محتاج تغير الكمبورسور
فهل كلامه دا صحيح ولا ايه بالظبط؟

ارجو الافادة في الموضوع دا


----------



## م.مصطفي النجار (6 يونيو 2008)

فعلان دى فكره رائعه جميل الجميع ينتفع من خبرات الاخرين ونتمى المزيد من الاقتراحات


----------



## Nice Star (10 يونيو 2008)

*طلب مساعدة أو فكرة عن كيفية عمل الصيانة لوحدات الفان كويل والتشلر*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
السلام علبكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة​ 
أوجة جل شكري وتقديري إلى جميع إخواني الخبراء والمهندسين والفنين وإلى كل من يعمل في هذا التخصص الرائع ولي أن أقول الراقي أيضا والذبن يعملون على إنجاح هذا المنتدى الممتاز والمفيد والذي كاد أن يكون معهدا أو جامعة لمافية من المعلومات والنقاشات الملموسه من الواقع العملي ...نعم..نعم هذاماسميتة منهل الهندسين العرب وأتمنى من كل الإخوة موافقتي على هذة التسميه ....أتمنى أن لا أكون قد أطلت​ 
أتمنى منكم التعاون معي في إعطائي فكرة كاملة عن كيفية عمل الصيانة لوحدات الفان كويل والتشليرات وإمدادي بمخططات كهربائة وميكانيكية لها وإعطائي فكرة عن الأعطال الشائعة فيها .​ 
حيث أني أعمل في وكالة الyork الخاصة بالتكييف في اليمن​ 
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أخوكم 
م/ ماهر​


----------



## ezeldin (19 يونيو 2008)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــراجزيلالجميع الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## ahmed mohamed (21 يونيو 2008)

محمد الملاح قال:


> الاخ الفاضل جزاكم الله خيرا
> م \محمد عبد الفتاح لدى استفسار الفرق بين 2way valve و3way ولماذا يتم تركبهم فى return مع شرح مميزات والعيوب وكيفيه تقليل نسبه تحميل الشيلر



عزيزى المهندس محمد الملاح
قبل أن تعرف عن المحبس الثنائى أو الثلاثى يجب أن تعرف ما هو نظام التكييف الفعلى للChilled Water system اذا كان متغير الضغط وبالتبعية الflow أو ثابت الضغط.
تصميمات التكيف المركزى الان تراعى استهلاك الكهرباء بالتالى نظام الvariable chillled water هو الرائج استعمالا (خاصة فى الخليج) ويتم ذلك عن طريق تركيب Variable Frequancy Drive يتحكم فى الHZ الخاصة بال Secondary (Distripution) chilled water pump وبالتالى فى الٌRpm ثم الضغط والflow.
أما الثابت فلايستخدم هذه التقنية.
المحبس الثلاثى يستخدم فى النظام الثابت وذلك بامرار الماء من ماسورة الbypass الى ال Return water pipe ثم الى return water riser وذلك عندما يكون حمل التبريد أقل من حمل التصميم . وبالتالى توفير طاقة الChiller.
أما المحبس الثنائى فيستخدم لامرار ال Chilled water المطلوبة حسب الحمل اى انها تغير فى كمية الFlow المتجهة الى الماكينة وبالتالى يجب ان يكون النظام Variable Chilled water with variable frequancy drive for secondary chilled water pump هذا وبالله التوفيق.


----------



## ahmed mohamed (21 يونيو 2008)

أعزائى المهندسين.
الموضوع باكمله شيق وممتع ولكن ألسنا مهندسين تكييف. أليست صيانة جهاز التكيف هى مسئولية الفنى.
اذا كان العطل حدث اثناء الTesting and commissioning لاى معدة يسلمها او يستلمها المهندس فالكلام صحيح وواجب ولكن أين اعطال ال Chiller, pumps, AHU, FCU, Fans, & energy meter.
الرجاء تبادل الخبرات فى هذه الاشياء لاهميتها.
وشكرا.


----------



## ahmed mohamed (21 يونيو 2008)

إياد عبدالقادر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> انا طالب في قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية
> لدي مشروع تخرج تكييف لمستشفى
> طبعا نحتاج لتصميم الخط الراجع return
> ...



ممتاز ولكن ال exhaust fan capacity ستكون كبيرة جدا وبالتالى يجب ان تتطرق الى كتالوجات مصنع لترى ال sound power & noize level لكى تتخذ القرار أما باضافة scilencer مع internal lining acoustic material inside exhaust duct for 6 meter length fan suction side أو بتقسيم المبنى الى Zones وبالتالى تقليل الكابستى الخاصة بالفان مع استخدام العوازل والسيلنسر أفضل.
هذا والله الموفق.


----------



## ايهاب العربي (26 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عطل غريب
جهاز تكييف اسبلت 3 حصان بيعمل كويس في النهار وبالليل بيعمل 10 دقائق ثم يفصل ويظل ساعات لا يعمل فما هو العطل
قلت لصاحب التكييف العيب في الكهرباء قال انه اتى بمهندس صيانه من فتره وقام بعمل شئ في الكارته واشتغل تمام افيدونى


----------



## ابوعلى2008 (3 يوليو 2008)

انا بشكر السيد صابر و محمد على المجهود الكبير وربنا يوفقكم


----------



## ايهم الشامي (15 يوليو 2008)

*؟؟؟شكرا لكل القائمين على هذا المنتدى؟؟؟*

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته_

_اريد انا اشكر كل القائمين على هذا المنتدىواريد ان اشكر السيد محمد والسيد صابر وكل من افادنا بهاذا الموضوع ...._
_بصراحه انا مساعد مجاز في الهندسه الميكانيكيه اختصاص تكييف وتبريد درست في سوريه اصلي سوري وبشتغل في سوريه وهسافر للأمارات بعد فتره اشتغل هناك بصراحه بعتبر نفسي مبتدأ ومعلومات قيمه مثل هذه الملعلومات هأستفيد منها جدا في مجالي وسيرتي العمليه انا وكل مبتدئ في هذا المجال ونتمنى ان نتعلم منكم يا ذوي الخبره وكل الاعطال ولو كانت صغيره نشكركم على عرضها ونرجو اضافة كل ما تقابلوه في عملكم من اعطال وخبرات جديده ونرجو انا يكون هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتكم ومره ثانيه شكرا لكم على هذه المعلومات مني انا ايهم الشامي واتمنى لكم التوفيق...._​


----------



## السيد صابر (23 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
احنا اتكلمنا عن التكييف المنزلي كتير لكن متكلمناش عن المركزي 
وانا بتكلم عن المنزلي لاني بشتغل فيه لكن المركزي تشلر انا درسه بس يعني هيكون كلامي نظري زي كلام الكتب
وانا بطلب من الاخوه الاعضاء الذين يعملون في المركزي ان يفيدونا من خبراتهم العمليه
وتحياتي للجمع والي الامام دائما ملتقي المهندسين العرب


----------



## السيد صابر (23 يوليو 2008)

ايهاب العربي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عطل غريب
> جهاز تكييف اسبلت 3 حصان بيعمل كويس في النهار وبالليل بيعمل 10 دقائق ثم يفصل ويظل ساعات لا يعمل فما هو العطل
> قلت لصاحب التكييف العيب في الكهرباء قال انه اتى بمهندس صيانه من فتره وقام بعمل شئ في الكارته واشتغل تمام افيدونى



اخي المهندس ايهاب
اشكرك علي هذا العطل النادر وتحياتي لك باخلاص
العطل / الجهاز بيشتغل بالنهار وبليل بيفصل بعد عشر دقائق 
(طبعا بيفصل عن طريق الاوفر لود)

الاحتمالات
1_انخفاض الفولت ليلا
2_والاحتمال الاخر يكون زياده كمية الزيت في الدائره
...........
وانت تقول انه تم ضبط الفوت الداخل للجهاز وهنا يرجح الاحتمال الثاني
والذي يكون عباره عن زيادة كمية الزيت في الدائره والتي تتسبب في تجمد الزيت في نهاية الكبلري 
حيث كفائة التكثيف الاعلي ليلا في الكوندنسر
وهذا العطل حدث معي وكان جهاز جديد
وتحياتيييي للجميع
السيد صابر


----------



## hasona8040 (23 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## السيد صابر (27 أغسطس 2008)

ارجوا من المهندس محمد عبد الفتاح تثبيت الموضوع وان شاء الله لن نتوقف عن النقاش الممتع حول الاعطال سواء كانت في التكييف المنزلي او المركزي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## يوسف يوسف (28 أغسطس 2008)

الشكر للجميع لسعيهم لأفادتنا.


----------



## احمد الغرباوي (30 أغسطس 2008)

بصراحه احلي موضوع شفته في المنتدي وحبيت جدا التبريد والتكييف من جراء هذا الموضوع واشكر المشرف وكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع واخص بالشكر السيد صابر بصراحه حضرتك عضو متميز جدا ومشركاتك جاااااامده


----------



## السيدالسرساوي (1 سبتمبر 2008)

ربنا يكـــــــرمك علي هذة المعلومات والرجاء المزيد................. ورمضان كريم.


----------



## drsh100100 (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لعل من اسوء اجهزة التكيف الموجودة فى السوق اجهزة Union Airمشكلة كتير وسعراها رخيص
(itc(international Trading Center


----------



## hishont2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

أنا لا أشاركك الرأى فى أن جهاز يونيون أير هو أسوأ جهاز تكييف


----------



## hishont2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يونيون أير 3 حصان من أقوى الأجهزة بقدرة 3 حصان فى مصر


----------



## m_mahmoud (9 نوفمبر 2008)

الله ينور عليكم اخواني


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (10 نوفمبر 2008)

gdfgdshl hjsdf jjhsdj jhdj


----------



## رضا عبد العاطى (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي هاالمجهود الرائع نسال الله ان ينفع بكم


----------



## ابوشامة (13 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا ولكن لماذا توقفت هذه السنة الحسنة؟؟؟؟


----------



## ABD F (13 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور على الجهد​


----------



## ايهاب حامد بدران (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااا على معلوماتك القيمة


----------



## ياسر تبريد (21 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم يا جماعه تكيفات اه وتلجات اه ده كلام فاضى انا بشتغل فى مصانع الضاغط 250 حصان امونيا وربنا يستر:78:


----------



## عبدالعزيزجابر (22 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا يا م السيد صابر نرجو من سيادتكم المزيد من النجاح والتفوق


----------



## أحمد أبراهيم يونس (13 ديسمبر 2008)

أرجو الأجابه جزاكم الله خيرا لماذا دائما ظاغطات الثلاجات والشبك الخارجي للثلاجه )الكنديسر) يكون مطلي بالون الأسود


----------



## kareemsallam (24 يناير 2009)

ya ekhwa 3aizen mashkel el takieef el markazy


----------



## هشام ابوسعيد جربوع (28 يناير 2009)

كل ما ينشر من معلومات مهما كانت بسيطة او لا تعني مهندس تكييف يعمل في محطات ضخمة او يصمم دارات تحتاج لمئات الجداول له قيمة من وجهة نظري مشكور الاخ المساهم بهذه المشاركات القيمة 
واريد ان انقل تجربة حصلت معي تبين مدىاهمية ادراك اصغر الامور واكبرها بالنسبة للمهندس و الفني 
وحدة تبريد بكج يوتت 24 طن تبريد\ 380 فولت 50 هرتز ركبت ميكانيكيا وكهربائيا مع شبكة دكت عند اقلاعها لاول مرة كان الضاغط يصدر صوت ضجيج بدون دوران تم التأكد من صحة التوصيل الكهربائي و البوردات وعناصر التشغيل كاملة كان المهندس يقيس التيار الكهربائي من المصدر كل فاز مع النتر يعطيه 220 فولت نظامي ولم ينتبه ان الفازات تقاس بالاشتراك مع بعضها لتعطي 380 اتخذ قرار ان الظاغط عاطل من الشركة ذهبت للموقع ومباشرةقست الدخل الكهربائي تبين ان فاز اول و فاز ثاني مربوط على نفس التوتر من الشبكة المصدر اي ان الظاغط يقلع على فازين فقط حلت المشكلة ب30دقبقة وتجنبت الشركة تكاليف فك ونقل واستبدال تكلف مبالغ طائلة وشكرا 
وما اتيتم من علم الا بقليل ابوسعيد


----------



## احمد الجميل (2 فبراير 2009)

اريد التوجة بالشكر للقائمين على المنتدى العظيم
ونشكر بالاخص السيد صابر و المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح وجميع الاعضاء 
ولاتحرمونا من هذا الخير ونتمنى المزيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## احمد الجميل (7 فبراير 2009)

اين انتم يا بشمهندسين


----------



## moonshine (15 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم احبائي ماشاء الله عليكم ياخبراء التبريد.......بس اني عندي عطل مش عارفلة حل هو في وحدة تبريد مركزي( تاسيس الخريطة الكهربائية) طبعا نوع الجهاز هو كارير 12 طن ولحد الان مش عارف ايه اعمل ممكن تساعدو اخوكم في الله


----------



## moonshine (15 فبراير 2009)

ممكن الرد يابش مهندسين


----------



## hessenp (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا عندى طلب مساعدة
انا داخال فى المجال جديد لس محتاج اروح لشركة كويسة لصيانة وتركيبات التكييفات المركزية ممكن 
حد يساعدنى فى كدة 
واشكر كل المهندسين الى بيساعدوا بكل طاقتهم فى سبيل مساعدة المحتاج المعلومة

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين جميعا
ارجوا الافادة


----------



## hessenp (4 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
انا عندى طلب مساعدة
انا داخال فى المجال جديد لس محتاج اروح لشركة كويسة لصيانة وتركيبات التكييفات المركزية ممكن 
حد يساعدنى فى كدة 
واشكر كل المهندسين الى بيساعدوا بكل طاقتهم فى سبيل مساعدة المحتاج المعلومة

مشكووووووووووووووووووورين جميعا
ارجوا الافادة*


----------



## مرسى عبدالله (12 مارس 2009)

انا اخوكم فى الله مرسى من طنطا احب اشكر كل الاعضاء الموجودين فى المنتدا على المجهودات الجميله دى واتمنى انا افيدكم فى استفساراتكم فى اى سوال وشكراااااااا


----------



## salehac (20 مارس 2009)

مشكور على المجهود ياخى


----------



## رومادى (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته عايز اضيف معلومة مهمة جدا جدا جدا الزاى نعرف ان الريموت كنترول الخاص بجهاز التكييف شغال او عطلان عشان الريسيفر مش بيلقت اشاراته رغم ان الريموت بياناته على الشاشه الديجيتال واضحة والبطاريات جديده 
ببساطة ( استخدم تيليفونك المحمول وافتح الكاميرا ووجه اشارة الريموت الى الكاميرا ازا ادت فلاش على شاشه كامير الموبايل كدة الريموت شغال اكيد مع ملاحظة ان الاشارات دى مش بتتشاف بالعين ابدا)


----------



## صهيب حسانين محمود (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك على هذة المعلومات الغالية ونرجوا منك اذا كانت لديك اى اعطال واردة عن التكييف المركذى ان تفيدنا بها وشكرا


----------



## على دالكيا1 (28 أبريل 2009)

انا اعمل فنى تبريد فى شركه فرنسه بالمملكه العربيه السعوديه 
وقد قابلنى فى سكنى مشكله فى مكيف غرفتى 
فعندما استيقظت من النوم وجد المبخر متكون عليه طبقه كبيره جدا من الثلج 
ولاحظت ان احد الاشخاص الموجودين معى بالغرفه قد فك الفلتر لتنظيفه ولم يعد يركبه فى مكانه وقام بتشغيل الوحده دون تركيب الفتلر
وطبعا هذا العرض احتمالاته كثيره 
1 تثريب فى الدائره تسبب عنه نقص فريون
2 انسداد برش المبخر
وقبل ان افصل الوحده قمت بقياس الامبير وجددت ان الدائره لايوجد بها مشكله لا كهربائيه ولا ميكانيكيه
فقمت بفصل الوحده واذابة طبقة الثلج وقمت بتركيب الفلتر واعداة تشغيل الوحده وهى الان تعمل وبحالة جيده جدا جدا ولا يوجد بها اى مشكله 
والمحوظه هى ان نحتمل الصغير قبل الكبير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## على دالكيا1 (28 أبريل 2009)

الى الاخوه مهندسى التبريد 
لدى مشكله 
جهاز التيار الكهربائى يصل اليه بصفه مستمره ولا يفصل يعمل الجهاز فترة ما وتفصل بعد فتره غير معروفه مروحة المبخر ولا تعمل الوحده اللا اذا قمت بفصل التيار الكهربائى عن الوحده واعادة تشغيلها مره ثانيه فى هذه الحاله تعمل الوحده ولكن قد تكررت هذه المشكله اكثر من مره 
فما هو الحل لهذه المشكله 
وجذاكم الله خيرا على ما تفعلونه من خير 
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته


----------



## مهندسه رنيم (4 مايو 2009)

الموضوعات اللى المهندسين بيكتبوها بجد جميله جدا والواحد بيستفيد منها جدا وارجوا ان يستمروا فى كتابه اكثر واكثر فى هذة الواضيع لانى انا بشتغل جديد وعايزة اعرف كل الاعطال اللى ممكن تواجهنى فى الاسئله من الفنين اللى انا بطلعهم للشغل وياريت تكتبوا اعطال اكثر واكثر عن التكييف الاسبليت والشباك لانى عايزلهم ضرورى وشكرا على الموضوعات دى وربنا يوفقكم ويجازيكم خير عليها ويجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم وشكرا للمهندسين مرة اخرى مهندسه رنيم


----------



## وائل نسيم (6 مايو 2009)

انا بجد مبسوط اوى من موضوع الخبرات ده , لكن عندى سؤال وطلب 
السؤال : هل ينفع اشتغل فى مجال الصيانة واتعلمها نظرى من خلال المنتدى فقط ولا لازم اروح اخد كورس 
الطلب : واذا كان ينفع اتعلم الصيانة نظرى من المنتدى , ممكن حد يشرح بالترتيب من الالف للياء تركيب كل جزء فى الدائرة بالتفصيل الممل وصيانة كل جزء فيها , وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## gimi5000 (12 مايو 2009)

اريد التوجة بالشكر للقائمين على المنتدى العظيم
ونشكر بالاخص السيد صابر و المهندس محمد عبدالفتاح وجميع الاعضاء 
ولاتحرمونا من هذا الخير ونتمنى المزيد
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة /اخوكم جمال ابراهيم الدسوقى


----------



## gimi5000 (13 مايو 2009)

مشكور على المجهود ياخى


----------



## noreldin2000 (13 مايو 2009)

*جزاكم الله خيرربنا يزيدك *​


----------



## عماد البليدي (15 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي على الموضوع إنتظرنا قليلا


----------



## madmax (20 مايو 2009)

عندي مشكلة 
بتكيف يونيون اير سبلت
بيشتغل شوية وبس يبدا يبرد درجة الحرارة المكتوبة على الشاشة بتدي رقم غريب 
ويفصل التكيف وبس تشتغل المروحة


----------



## برجاخ ابو القاسم (20 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياصابر


----------



## برجاخ ابو القاسم (20 مايو 2009)

يااخي madmax لديك مشكل فى carte mer


----------



## صهيب حسانين محمود (22 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا
انا مهندس تنفيذ تكييف مركذى وبصراحة عندى مشكلة كبيرة فى الموقع وحتى الان مش راسى على حل معين فارجوا الافادة من بعض الاخوة والمشكلة كلاتى
الموقع عبارة عن برج تسعة ادوار والتصميم على اساس تركيب اجهزة كونسيلد من شركة كارير ونظرا للإرتفاعات العالية للبرج مينفعشى اركب نفس اقطار مواسير الجهاز لانها هتقلل من كفائة الجهاز حاولت استعين بمهندسين من الشركة بتاعة كارير نفسها والافادة مشكوك فيها لانهم ردوا وقالوا هنركب u تراب مع المواسير ورجعوا قالوا هنركب بستون عن المكثف ( الوحدة الخارجية بالسطح ) ورجعوا تانى غيروا الاقطار . وبصراحة انا احترت وخايف المشروع يفشل . فأرجوا الافادة من زوى الخبرة العالية ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## asran (24 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
لقد صادفني عطل في جهاز اسبليت 18000btu
وهو ان الجهاز يعمل لمدة خمس دقائق وينعدم التبريد لكن الجها يعمل وماخد اوردر أولا الأحتمالات التي وردت في ذهني 
1 - ان تكون الكهرباء ضعيفه 
2- ان تكون هناك مشكله في الكارت 
3- ان تكون هناك مشكلة في الوحد الخارجيه 
لكن استبعدت ان تكون هناك مشكله في الضاغط
فنظرت الى الوحدة الخارجيه فعرفت المشكله وهي وجود كميه رهيبه من الأتربه المتراكمه على الكندنسر 
وبالتالي فكيتغطاء الندنسر وعمات صيانه شامله للجهاز وكتن نفسي اوريكم كنية الطين التي خرجت من الجهاز ورجع الجهاز جديد من تاني :6:​


----------



## asran (24 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيك يا أخي ​


----------



## عبده عبد المجيد (28 مايو 2009)

مممممممممممششككككككككككككووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## mgd676 (30 مايو 2009)

مشكورين شباب جدا جدا افتونا كتير بس السؤال هل في جهاز لفحص تسرب الغاز من المكيف


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (30 مايو 2009)

اهلا وسهلا في الجميع 
ما رأيكم في جهاز كارير 2 طن تم تركيب الجهاز وعمل التوصيلات حسب الاصول وايصال الكهرباء للوحدة الخارجية حسب الأصول ( فاز نتر )وكل شيء كل شيء تمام اتمام الا ان الجهاز لم يعمل عند توصيل الكهرباء يفتح السوينغ ويغلق ولم يستجيب لأي اشارة من الريموت وبعد فحص كل شيء تم شقلبة خطوط الكهرباء الرئيسية ( فاز نتر ) اذ في الجهاز يعمل دون اي مشاكل ما رأيكم دام فضلكم


----------



## أحمد عدنان الشويكي (30 مايو 2009)

والله يا مهندس صهيب انا اعمل في اجهزة كارير منذ حوالي 10 سنوات اريدك ان تتاكد من شيء مهم جدا اذا الجهاز صنع مصر فان الأرتفاع المسموح به هو 15 متر مع وجود يو تراب واذا صنع ايطالي او امريكي 25 متر طبعا مع وجود يو تراب وغير ذالك فان الجهاز يعمل بشكل ممتاز لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة وبعدها كفائة الكمبوروسير سوف تقل مع الأيام والله المستعان


----------



## نعمان بلعاوي (9 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين والله يعطيكم الف الف الف عافيه


----------



## darkymoon (9 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اولا 
والله انا معجب بجيدتك فى طرح المواضيع دى لانها بتفيد الناس الى فى البدايه بشكل كويس جدا 
وانا على استعداد فى المشاركه بجديه معاكم
انا بصراحه مش فاكر مشاكل بعينها حاضره فى زهنى الوقتى بس هاقول مشكله تعبتنى اوى اوى لما لاقيت حلها 
روحت لجهاز 1.5 حصان المشكله ان الجهاز بيشتغل بارد كويس جدا والشحنه تمام وكله على ما يرام 
يجى نشغله سخن تظهر المشكله ان الضغط بيعلى اوى وبيوصل 400 و 500 ومفيش تسخين و المروحه الداخليه اساسا مبتشتغلش الا بعد اما سنسور الكويل يحس بالحراره فى الكويل الداخلى الاول وبعا مفيش حراره جوه خالص وطبعا الكباس بيفصل بعد شويه اوفر لود
المشكله محيره ده طبعا بعد ما شكيت فى البلف العاكس وكنت على فكره غيرته وبرضوه مفيش حل نفس المشكله 
طبعا بعد طوا عناء شديد وسوال اهل الاختصاص الكبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــار فى المشكله دى كان الفرج
وهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــو
ان الكابلرى بتاع الجهاز كان ليه مسار تانى فى الرجوع


----------



## mostafa2021 (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا معجب جدا بالطرح ده ولو انه نحتاج شويه تنظيم وتدقيق 
المهم انا عندى مشاكل كتيييييير قابلتنى وممككن نتكلم شويه
روحت لجهاز وكانت المشكله انا شغال بارد كويس اوى اوى اوى ولما ينقلب تسخين تظهر المشكله وهى انه الضغط بيزيد بشكل فظيع يوصل ل 400و 500 وطبعا الجهاز يسحب امبير عالى وبعد كده يفصل والمروحه الداخليه متشتغلش 
وبعد طول عناء وبعد تغيير البلف العاكس كانت نفس المشكله 
وبعد سوال اهل الاختصاص كان الحل وانه دائره الجهاز ده كان فيها فى وصله التمدد (الكابلرى )ليها مسار تانى عند عكس الدوره وطبعا المشكله انه كان فيه سدد كلى فى مسار السخن وطبعا حلينها والحمد لله ودى كانت مشكله صعبه اوى علشان العميل كان منتهى الرخامه على الاخر ويارب حد ينتفع بالمعلومه دى ويدعيلى


----------



## mostafa2021 (10 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا كتبت المشكله مرتين لانىمش فتش المشكله لانى كتبتها من اسم مرورو تانى 
وانا اسف على الازعاج
المهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم 
اتصل عميل وبيقول الجهاز مبيستقبلش اشاره من الريموت الا بعد عناء شديدومحاولات مضنيه 
قلته طيب غير البطاريه قالى غيرتها 
روحتله واخد معاى ريسفير وكارته جديده وريموت 
غيرت الريسفير نفس المشكله 
غيرت الكارته نفس المشكله
غيرت الريموت نفس المشكله 
المهم المشكله كانت انه فيه لمبه كهرباء كبيره فى المكان ودى بتاثر على اشارت الريموت للجهاز طبعا رجعت كله حاجه على وضعها القديم وطفيت النور وشغلنا الجهاز وكله على مايرام 
اتمنى انه فى حد ينتفع بالمعلومه دى ويدعيلى


----------



## فادي1982 (10 يونيو 2009)

المشكلة التي اعترضتني أن المكيف من بداية التشغيل حتى التوقف يصدر روائح كريهة فسألت الزبون هل يسرب مياه من القطعة الخارجية فنفى وعند فتح الواجهة ومراجعة مجرى مياة التكثيف ظهر أن المجرى مائل بشكل بسيط بحيث يمرر جزء من مياه التكاثف عند ارتفاعها عن حد معين ويبقى جزء ليتعفن باختلاطه مع الغبار وعوالق أخرى بالجو


----------



## marco_2006 (16 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا فنى تبريد وتكييف مبتدء 
عندى عطل فى جهاز تكييف يونيون اير اسبليت هذا العطل مجننى 
العطل كاالاتى :
الجهاز بيشتغل لفترة 10 دقائق وبعد ذلك الكباس يفصل اوفرلود 
غسلت الوحدة الداخلية والخارجية بالمياة
غيرت سنسور الجهاز 
وغيرت الكباستور 
وغيرت الكباس
ومع ذلك العطل مذال قائم بالجهاز
مع العلم ان فى حالة تقلليل ضغط المنخفض فى الجهاز الى 40 psi يعمل الكباس بدون توقف لكن التبريد ضعيف واذا زودت الضغط الى 60 يفصل الكباس اوفر لود بمجرد تعريق الراجع بالمياة
بطلب من كل المهندسين الموجودين بالمنتدى المساعدة لانى بجد فى مشكل مع صاحب الجهاز

من فضلكم سرعة الرد وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## eh3e (30 يونيو 2009)

اخى الكريم 
جهازى يونيون اير 5 حصان
يعمل فى الصباح جيدا وحتى الساعة 11 صباحا
بعد ذلك يقوم بالفصل ولا يقوم بالتبريد مرة اخرى
قمت باحضار الصيانة قاموا بتغيير الكباس والكبستور وتم الشحن على 65
وعمل الجهاز لمدة يوم واحد وبعد ذلك عاد الى نفس العطل ارجوا تفشسير ذلك


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (17 يوليو 2009)

يعطيكم العافية على المواضيع


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (21 يوليو 2009)

السسلامة عليكم السيد صابر : معندكش فكرة انامبسوط قد أيه من استدفتى من الأعطال اللى انت بتحكى عنها 
بس ممكن أطلب منك طلب 
كيفيه قياس مروحه التكيف أسبلت
وعندما يحدث قفش فى المروحة ما هى الأعراض
سامحنى انا جديد فى هذا المجال
اخواك محمد
أشكرك


----------



## نعمان بلعاوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ورحم الله موتاكم


----------



## على الشاعر (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

المشكلة الاولى 

جهاز شارب 1.5 حصان سبليت ,تبريدة ضعيف ضغط السحب 60 لكن أقصى تبريد للجهاز 24 درجه على وضع التربو الكول اللى المفروض انه بيوصل على وضع التربو ده ل 15 درجه, و لو عملت الجهاز على 23 درجه مش بيفصل نهائى و مش بيوصل درجه حرارة الغرفه الا ل24 درجه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
المشكلة الثانية

جهاز كاريير 3 حصان كل 3 ايام بيضرب فيوز المفتاح الخارجى هل تكونالمشكلة الاولى مشكله كهرباء بالدرجة الاولى ام ايه !!
ياريت حد يساعدنى من أهل الخبرة فى مجال التبريد 
و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## asran (7 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز خالد ارجو منك ان ترد على الرساله علشان الموضوع مهم جدا 
لو ممكن ترسل لنا ارقام الكباسات بانواعها 
علشان نعرف قدرة كل كباس بدون الرجوع 
للشركه 
وجزاك الله خيرا:63::63::63:​


----------



## zanabek1 (8 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ الفاضل لي سؤال عندي مكيف كارير شباك منذ فترة كان يعمل كويس والان للاسف لاحظت لما افك الوش واضع يدي الاحظ ان النصف التحتاني بارد وان النصف الاعلي غير بارد ما سبب ذلك ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيد وسام الحجازي (8 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة المشرفون على قسم التبريد والتكييف السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجميع الاخوة مرتادي هذا الملتقى الرائع هذه مجموعة من الاسئلة لمبتدأ جدا في عالم التبريد الرجاء سعة صدركم في الرد عليها:
1. كيفية استخدام المقياس (كيج gauge) حيث انه يحتوي على العديد من المقاييس اعتمادا على نوع الغاز ولكنني عند قياس جهاز سبلت جديد كان يجب ان يقرأ 70 psi الا انه اعتمادا على المقياس وجدته اربعين على R22 و70 على R12 ولكنني ربما اكون لا اجيد استخدام المقياس او الكيج؟
2. كيفية حساب الكمية اللازمة للشحن في حالة كان الجهاز فارغا من الغاز وثانيا في حالة احتواء السبلت على كمية غير معروفة من الغاز؟
3. لماذا يكون انبوب الدفع حار احيانا وانبوب السحب غير بارد؟؟
4. هل هناك علاقة رياضية بين كمية الغاز وضغطه؟؟؟
5. هل يختلف الضغط من جهاز لأخر اعتمادا على نوع الضاغط ام ان الضغط ثابت والكمية مختلفة؟؟؟ واذا كان الضغط يختلف فكيف يمكن معرفة قيمة ضغط الغاز الواجب شحنه باختلاف الضواغط والاجهزة؟؟؟؟
6. ما هي اشهر الاعطال في اجهزة السبلت وطرق معرفتها ومعالجتها؟؟؟
7. اذا لم يكن على الجهاز نيمد بليت NAMED PLATE فكيف يمكن معرفة كمية او ضغط الغاز الواجب دفعه للجهاز؟؟؟
8. انبوب الدفع بارد ايضا؟؟؟
9. السبلت يعمل ولكن تبريده قليل جدا؟؟؟
10. كيف يمكن معرفة كون الضاغط صالح ام غير صالح كفوء ام غير كفوء؟؟؟
11. اذا كان AMED PLATE يقرأ 5000 بي تي يو فماذا يعني هذا ؟؟؟ واذا كان يعني 5 طن تبريد فما هو ضغط الغاز في انبوب السحب الواجب توافره لكي نعلم ان لا يوجد نقص في الغاز؟؟؟
ازعجتكم ولكن جعلها الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## يحيى زكريا محمود (31 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و نطمع فى أن يتم شرح طريقة الشحن و التفريغ بطريقة نستطيع فهمها أكثر كما أريد أن توضح لى ما معنى أن الكباس يفصل LOW PRESSURE أو hIGH PRESSURE وكيف نتصرف فى الحالتين؟ وما هى أسباب توقف الكباس إن لم يكن كذلك و لكم جزيل الشكر و الثناء أخوك فى الله يحيى زكريا


----------



## kma_56 (4 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوه خبراء ومهندسى التبريد من اخوكم مبتدء تبريد صافتنى مشكله فى سبلت نوع فالكون 5طن عند ربطه وتم ملى الغاز تم التشغل فكانت النتيجه تبريد قليل وجود ثلج على انبوب الراجع من داخل القطعه الداخليه بحد الكبلرى فى القطعه الخارجيه قمت بزياده شحنة الغاز لحد ما فتح سيفتى ولم تتغير الحاله قمت بتفريق قسم من الغتز وتشغيله مره اخرة يشتغل التبريد ضعيف يفتح سيفتى بعد نص ساعه من التشغيل العطل هل هو انسداد بالكبلرى او عطب الماطور ارجو الرد واكون لكم شاكر


----------



## على الشاعر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

zanabek1 قال:


> الاخ الفاضل لي سؤال عندي مكيف كارير شباك منذ فترة كان يعمل كويس والان للاسف لاحظت لما افك الوش واضع يدي الاحظ ان النصف التحتاني بارد وان النصف الاعلي غير بارد ما سبب ذلك ولكم مني جزيل الشكر


 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اخى العزيز ,,,,

هناك مجمع للكابلرى ويخرج منه عدة مواسير شعريه تدخل على المكثف وحيث ان المصممين لهذا المكيف قسموا المبخر( evaporator ) الى قسمين او اكثر من المواسير والمواسير الشعرية تمد مثلا ثلثين وثلث ...
بالتالى لو هناك سدد او رطوبة سوف تتجمع فى اضيق مكان وهو كابلرى بالتالى ممكن يقفل ثلث المبخر
والثالثين تمام يخرج من الهواء البارد . كما هو الحال فى هذة الحاله ,,,,,
((( التشخيص ...... هناك سدد او رطوبه بالدورة )))
العلاج .... نظف الدورة كويس واعمل الفاكيوم تمام ثم اعد الشحن المضبوط ....
هذا والله اعلم


----------



## ieme (5 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحتوا بجد نفسي حد يجبلي معلومات ورسومات وتصميمات عن كيفيه تجميع التكييف ارجو الرد سريعا وفقكم الله في اعمال الخير


----------



## بسيونى للتبريد (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## نور محمد علي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير موضوع بيستحق الشكر


----------



## على الشاعر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

سيد وسام الحجازي قال:


> الاخوة المشرفون على قسم التبريد والتكييف السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجميع الاخوة مرتادي هذا الملتقى الرائع هذه مجموعة من الاسئلة لمبتدأ جدا في عالم التبريد الرجاء سعة صدركم في الرد عليها:
> 1. كيفية استخدام المقياس (كيج gauge) حيث انه يحتوي على العديد من المقاييس اعتمادا على نوع الغاز ولكنني عند قياس جهاز سبلت جديد كان يجب ان يقرأ 70 psi الا انه اعتمادا على المقياس وجدته اربعين على R22 و70 على R12 ولكنني ربما اكون لا اجيد استخدام المقياس او الكيج؟
> 2. كيفية حساب الكمية اللازمة للشحن في حالة كان الجهاز فارغا من الغاز وثانيا في حالة احتواء السبلت على كمية غير معروفة من الغاز؟
> 3. لماذا يكون انبوب الدفع حار احيانا وانبوب السحب غير بارد؟؟
> ...


 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

اخى العزيز ... كل عام وانت بالف خير
ما شاء الله اسئله كثيره وان شاء الله احاول الاجابة قدر استطاعتى .....

1. كيفية استخدام المقياس (كيج gauge) حيث انه يحتوي على العديد من المقاييس اعتمادا على نوع الغاز ولكنني عند قياس جهاز سبلت جديد كان يجب ان يقرأ 70 psi الا انه اعتمادا على المقياس وجدته اربعين على R22 و70 على R12 ولكنني ربما اكون لا اجيد استخدام المقياس او الكيج؟

عداد القياس له قرصين احدهما ازرق لقياس الضغط المنخفض وهو السحب والاخر احمر لقياس ضغط الطرد ولكل قرص به عدة تدريجات احدهما لقياس الضغط لفريون 12 او 22 او 134a وايضا عند نفس الضغط لنفس الفريون يقيس درجة الحرارة المناظرة له ........

2. كيفية حساب الكمية اللازمة للشحن في حالة كان الجهاز فارغا من الغاز وثانيا في حالة احتواء السبلت على كمية غير معروفة من الغاز؟

فى الحالتين انا بفترض انا هشتغل على عداد او قرص الضغط المنخفض اى ضغط السحب لو هشحن ثلاجة مثلا ان الضغط من 5 الى 10 psi يعنى 5 فى الشتاء و10 فى الصيف ؛ ولو هشحن مكيف بشوف pressure desigen اللى مكتوب على بطاقة الضاغط او بشوف كمية الفريون كام جرام مثلا واشحن على الضغط المطلوب حتى ارى التشميع على خط السحب وارى التبريد الخارج من الفانه ... تقريبا الوحدات الصغيرة 65 psi

3. لماذا يكون انبوب الدفع حار احيانا وانبوب السحب غير بارد؟؟

يكون انبوب الدفع حار اذا كان الكابلرى خارج الوحده الخارجية اى فى الفانه كما كان فى الموديلات القديمة ودائما لابد ان يكون حار .... ولكن عندما تجده غير ذلك فانة انبوب او خط السائل وليس الدفع بالتالى هتلاقى الكابلرى فى الوحدة الخارجية ..... وطبعا انبوب السحب ابرد من السائل او الطرد ......

4. هل هناك علاقة رياضية بين كمية الغاز وضغطه؟؟؟

لا اعلم عن هذة العلاقه !!!! ولكنى بحثت فى هذا الموضوع وتوصلت بالبلدى الى حل .... افترض مثلا جهاز يشحن r22 ويحتاج 900 جرام ... الحل بوزن اسطوانه الفريون قبل الشحن بميزان الكترونى حساس ثم افرغ منه 900 جرام .... طبعا الموضوع ده اثار جدال فى الشركه بتاعى ونقض وايضا سخريه ( فمنهم من يقول يا عم المهندس خلى الضغط 65 وخلص ومنهم من اقتنع وانبهر بالحل ده ) ..... ومنهم من اخذ هذا الحل لمراقبة الفنيين لمعرفة عدد الصيانات اللى قام بيها ههههههه ..... يالله معلشى 

وهناك حل اخر انا معملتوش بس موجود عن طريق ملىء الاسطوانة المدرجة بالفريون السائل .....


5. هل يختلف الضغط من جهاز لأخر اعتمادا على نوع الضاغط ام ان الضغط ثابت والكمية مختلفة؟؟؟ واذا كان الضغط يختلف فكيف يمكن معرفة قيمة ضغط الغاز الواجب شحنه باختلاف الضواغط والاجهزة؟؟؟؟

اكيد طبعا .... يختلف الضغط من ضاغط لاخر ولمعرفة صدق كلامى اقرا بطاقة الوحدة الخارجيهNAMED PLATE ستجد ذلك ( هناك خطا شائع فى السوق كل الناس بتشحن عند ضغط 65 وخلاص ولا حد فاهم حاجة ) ....
والله اعلم ..... انا خبرتى فى المجال لم يتجاوز شهرين واجلس مع اصحاب شركات وفنيين كتيير بس حاسس ان الفنييين عندنا بصراحة عايزين اسس علميه وتدريب تقنى اكتر ....

6. ما هي اشهر الاعطال في اجهزة السبلت وطرق معرفتها ومعالجتها؟؟؟

عليك وعلى بالقراءة والاطلاع فى المنتديات وايضا بالتدريب الميدانى .....

7. اذا لم يكن على الجهاز نيمد بليت NAMED PLATE فكيف يمكن معرفة كمية او ضغط الغاز الواجب دفعه للجهاز؟؟؟

طبعا اعرف الموديل وقدرتة بالتالى ممكن تعرف جميع ماتريد لو دخلت على موقع الشركه الالكترونى 
وبالممارسه اعتقد هيكون الامر مفروغ منه .....

8. انبوب الدفع بارد ايضا؟؟؟

الاجابة فى الفقرة الثالثه ......


9. السبلت يعمل ولكن تبريده قليل جدا؟؟؟

شوف يا غالى انته دكتور وعندك عيان هتعمل ايه تقيس الضغط ودرجة الحراره وبالسماعة ضربات القلب ......... ههههههه تمام يا دكتور يالله ...

شوف الفلاتر والكويل للمبخر واجرى الصيانه الدوريه وانزع الاتربة والاوساخ منه 

شوف سرعة المروحة تمام والله ماتور المروحة ضعف 

اطلع للخارج على الوحدة الخارجيه اجرى لها الصيانه وبالمرة شوف الامبير

قيس ضغط السحب وضغط الطرد هل مطابق للمقرر والله فيه تسريب فريون 

...... هذا ما اتذكر ....

10. كيف يمكن معرفة كون الضاغط صالح ام غير صالح كفوء ام غير كفوء؟؟؟

تعرف بنسة الامبير تضبطها على الاوم وتروح على الروزته وتطلع c r s
تعرف تعمل سريه بلمبه طيب شوف قيس بين cr دى اقل مقاومه دونها ثم قيس بين c s دى اكبر مقاومة دونها ايضا .. المفروض لو قست بين s r هتكون ناتج جمع المقاومتين ... لو هناك فرق اذن احنمال احتراق الضاغط ... لو عايز استزاده فى الموضوع كلمنى ..... 

11. اذا كان AMED PLATE يقرأ 5000 بي تي يو فماذا يعني هذا ؟؟؟ واذا كان يعني 5 طن تبريد فما هو ضغط الغاز في انبوب السحب الواجب توافره لكي نعلم ان لا يوجد نقص في الغاز؟؟؟
ازعجتكم ولكن جعلها الله تعالى في ميزان حسناتكم

اعتقد سؤالك مكرر وتم الاجابه عليه باستفاضه ....

شكرا لك ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## احمد كهربان (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا وحبيبنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم اما بعد:
اخي صابر اشكرك على مجهودك الرائع انت وكل المشرفين على المنتدى .
واصلوا فنحن نتعلم منكم وندعوا لكم ... وفقكم الله .


----------



## عاشق الروح (20 نوفمبر 2009)

ايه الحلاوه دي

ياجماعة ده من اهم المواضيع الي يجب تثبتها


----------



## بسام أبو عبدو (20 نوفمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة مكيف سبليت 18000btu عنچما یعمل ع heat mode لا یغیر سرع
االمروحا high-med-low بینما یعمل بشکل ممتا. ع cool
 وشکرا


----------



## على الشاعر (25 ديسمبر 2009)

بسام أبو عبدو قال:


> أرجو المساعدة مكيف سبليت 18000btu عنچما یعمل ع heat mode لا یغیر سرع
> االمروحا high-med-low بینما یعمل بشکل ممتا. ع cool
> وشکرا


 ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
لم تواجهنى مثل هذه المشكله .....!!!!

ولكن والله اعلم فيه خلل فى الكارته ...


----------



## عوض مبارك (3 يناير 2010)

يسرني في البدء اهني زملائي في المنتدى ومشرف الفسم م/ محمد عبد الفتاح بالعام الجديد,ويسرني ان اخبركم ان خبرتي واسعة في مجال التبريد والتكييف وخصوصا في الصيانة والترميم والتركيبات في المحطات التبريدية الكبيرة العاملة على الامونيا وجميع انواع الفريونات غير اني استاذ التبريد في المعهد التقني البحري في عدن ويسعدني ان ارد على جميع ا لمشاكل والاعطال الفنبية اكانت ميكانيكية اوكهربائية التي تصادفوها ولاحقا سوف اعطيكم بعض الاعطال التي واجهتنا وكيف حليتها 

وشكرًُا


----------



## عوض مبارك (3 يناير 2010)

احد الاعطال التي استدعوني لحلها كانت اهتزاز شديد في البنال الكهربائي مع اهتزاز الضاغط بشكل مخيف لوحدة تبريد سعة 25حصان لمجمدة سعة 2طن . المهندسين الذين عاينواهذا العطل قبلي قالوا ان الخلل من الضاغط وعليهم فتحة لمعرفة العطل. بعد عملية الفحص التي قمت بها اتضح الاتي:
الماجنيت كونتكتر الخاص بدائرة التحكم لم يصل الية 220vوانماءيصل الية 165vهذا النقص في الفولتية جعل الماجنيت كونتكتر يهتز ويهز معة البنال كامل. 
السؤال لماذا تصل الفولتية ناقصة , اتضح من الفحص ان النقطة A1الموجودة على الماجنيت تتغدى من جهاز الضغط المنخفض ونتيجة وجود تسرب غاز مع خروج زيت على السلك المغدي للماجنيت وبالتالي اضعف التيار ولم تكتمل دائرة 220Vوعند تغير جهاز الضغط المنخفض عادة الامور كما كانت 

م/ عوض مبارك


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

المشكلة الاولى 

جهاز شارب 1.5 حصان سبليت ,تبريدة ضعيف ضغط السحب 60 لكن أقصى تبريد للجهاز 24 درجه على وضع التربو الكول اللى المفروض انه بيوصل على وضع التربو ده ل 15 درجه, و لو عملت الجهاز على 23 درجه مش بيفصل نهائى و مش بيوصل درجه حرارة الغرفه الا ل24 درجه 

الاخ علي 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

1- ان جهاز التكييف شارب 18000وحدة صغير علي مساحة المكان المركب به يرجي مساحة المكان ويضاف مكيف اخر ان ظهر ان المكان كبير

2- التاكد من ان الابواب والنوافذ مغلقة


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

عندي سؤال مكيف كارير شباك منذ فترة كان يعمل كويس والان للاسف لاحظت لما افك الوش واضع يدي الاحظ ان النصف التحتاني بارد وان النصف الاعلي غير بارد ما سبب 
الاخ زين باك1
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

1- شحنة الفريون ناقصة
2- لا يوجد كبس بالضاغط
3- راجع مواضيعي مقدار شحنة الفريون باجزائها الثلاثة


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

الاخ بسام 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
وضح أكثر


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

المشكلة الثانية

جهاز كاريير 3 حصان كل 3 ايام بيضرب فيوز المفتاح الخارجى هل تكونالمشكلة الاولى مشكله كهرباء بالدرجة الاولى ام ايه !!
ياريت حد يساعدنى من أهل الخبرة فى مجال التبريد 
و شكرا جزيلا

الاخ علي 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 

1- قم بغسيل المكيف
2- عليك بمراجعة مقدار شحنه الفريون ومراجعة مواضيعي مقدار شحنة الفريون باجزائها الثلاث
3- التاكد من مراوح المكثف تعمل بشكل سليم


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

* 
جهازى يونيون اير 5 حصان
يعمل فى الصباح جيدا وحتى الساعة 11 صباحا
بعد ذلك يقوم بالفصل ولا يقوم بالتبريد مرة اخرى
قمت باحضار الصيانة قاموا بتغيير الكباس والكبستور وتم الشحن على 65
وعمل الجهاز لمدة يوم واحد وبعد ذلك عاد الى نفس العطل ارجوا تفشسير ذلك*​


الاخ eh3e السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

راجع التيمر واجعلة علي الايقاف


----------



## مستريورك (3 يناير 2010)

الاخ ماركو 2006

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

1- يوجد سدد بالمواسير
2- راجع مقدار شحنة الفريون
3- تاكد من مراوح المكف تعمل بشكل جيد
4- قم بزيادة عازل المواسير


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (4 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم اخواني الاعزاء انها حقا موسوعه عمليه
ان الله في عون العبد مادام العبد في عون اخيه


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا يا اخ محمود نتمنا مشاركتك الفعالة معنا


----------



## أبوبلال محمد سلامه (5 يناير 2010)

لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## مستريورك (5 يناير 2010)

الاخ علي جزاك الله خيرا 

وبارك الله في المسلمين جميعا


----------



## منتضر (6 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم انا طالب مرحلة رابعة قسم الهندسة الميكانيكية ومشروع تخرجي هو دراسة خواص الهواء 
( psychrometric chart ) اي قياس relative humidity 
wet bulb temperature , enthalpy , dry bulb temperature, الخ
ارجو من المتخصصين في هندسة التبريد والتكييف ان يرسلوا لي اي بحث او رسم للمخطط باسرع وقت ممكن ..
مع جزيل الشكر ..


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (6 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بسال عن النظام vrf , vrv بى بساطة عن كيفية النظام 
وخطواط التصميم و التركيب و التشغليل و مشاكل المحتمله و الصيانة 
و جزاكم الله عنا كل الخير


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

مشكور مشرفنا 

قابلتني مشكلة في مكيف اسبليت نوع ناشينول 18000 وحدةكان يوجد تبريد ضعيف وكان الهواء الخارج من مروحة المكثف دافئ قمت بقياس الفريون ولاقيته 20 قمت ادور علي التنسيم لاقيتة في ابرة بلف السحب قمت بر بطها جيدا وعبيت المكيف فريون والمكيف يعمل بحالة جيدا


----------



## مهندس محمد كهرباء (6 يناير 2010)

الاخ المشرف مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

علي الفكرة الجميلة دي

الاخ صابر

مشكور علي الموضوع

للامام دائما


----------



## حمادة حلاوة (24 يناير 2010)

متشكرين يارجاله


----------



## abukhatwa (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك علي هذه الافاده و شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ابو رامي زهير (27 يناير 2010)

بالامس ارسلت مشكلتي ولم اجد من يعينني فيها واليوم اعيد ارسالها آملا ان تساعدوني ومشكلتي انني اشتريت ماكينة مستعملة لتصنيع الايس كريم سرعتها 600 لتر في الساعة بها ضاغط بقوة 10 حصان ولكنني لم اجد بها صمام انتشار الغاز فاشتريت صمام من نوع te55 ولكنني لم اعرف الحجم المناسب للابرة فارجو ان تفيدوني في ذلك وفي كيفية حساب حجم الابرة بالنسبة الي قوة الضاغط


----------



## ابو رامي زهير (28 يناير 2010)

ابن مساعداتكم اخواني الاعزاء لازلت في انتظاركم


----------



## المارد الجبار (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا علي مجهودكم الجبار والي الامام


----------



## مرسى عبدالله (3 مارس 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بسام أبو عبدو 

 
_أرجو المساعدة مكيف سبليت 18000btu عنچما یعمل ع heat mode لا یغیر سرع
االمروحا high-med-low بینما یعمل بشکل ممتا. ع cool
وشکرا_


_ السلام عليكم_
_ اولا بالنسبه بان سرعا المرحه لا تتغير احتامل وجود خلل فى ترامل الكراته الهاى او المديم او الو او يكون الفنى قام بالغاء السرعات الى سرعه واحده_
_ وبالمسبه ان الجهاز يعمل بارد فقط جد عطل فى رالى السخن_
_ اول احتامل يكون الجهاز موصل مباشر بدون كارته على سرعه مروحه واححده و البريد شكرا----:31:_


----------



## مرسى عبدالله (3 مارس 2010)

ارجو الساعده اريد الدوائر الكهربيه لاجمزه الكييف الكرير لو امكن الدوائر الكهربيه المتوفره للكييفات


----------



## ابراهيم فاروق محمد (5 مارس 2010)

:14::78::79:انا المهندس ابراهيم فاروق انى ممكن عند اية حد مشكلمة فى اية كاتة انا موجد


----------



## ابراهيم فاروق محمد (5 مارس 2010)

*ممكن اية مشكلة الحمد للة عندة*

انا المهندس ابراهيم فاروق انى ممكن عند اية حد مشكلمة فى اية كاتة انا موجد


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (5 مارس 2010)

ابراهيم فاروق محمد قال:


> انا المهندس ابراهيم فاروق انى ممكن عند اية حد مشكلمة فى اية كاتة انا موجد


 

أهلا وسهلا يا باش مهندس ابراهيم منور المنتدي وطبعاً حضرتك إضافة قوية جداً في القسم 
تقبل تحياتي ولك مني خالص التقدير والتحية


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مستريورك (7 مارس 2010)

كان عندي2 مشكله في وحدة باجدج مكونة من 4 ضواغط سعة الضاغط 25 طن

1-لا يوجد هواء بارد مكن الدكت قمت بالكشف علي موتور البلور لقيت السيور مقطوعة فتم تركيب سيور جديدة 

رقم السير b76 

2- يوجد 1 فاز في سلك الكونتكتور علي وشك الانصهار فتم تغيرة بنفس حجم السك الاصلي

وتم التشيك علي أمبير الموتور والتاكد من انه يسحب الامبير المقررله ويعمل الان بحالة جيدة


----------



## شهاب الخزرجي (20 مارس 2010)

مشكوووووووور جدا علة هذه الكنوز


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بارك الله فيكم وفي جهودكم اخي صابر

ونترقب منك المزيد

تقبل تحياتي


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (21 مارس 2010)

*احترامي للجميع :سؤال كبير لذوي الخبرة*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ماهي الضغوط الطبيعية للضواغط أثناء العمل ( ضغط السحب وضغط الطرد ) لجميع انواع الضواغط

( معرفة الضغوط تفيد في تحديد الاعطال )

تقبلوا وافر تحياتي


----------



## شهاب الخزرجي (22 مارس 2010)

مساء الخيرررررررررر ارجو ان تزود الموقع ببرامج ومواضيع تتعلق بالصيانة لاجهزة التبريد كونها بتفيدنا في تدريسها للطلبة وجزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## ميثاق الغارتي (29 مارس 2010)

*عندي سؤال محيرني يا جماعة ممكن تحلوه عشاني 
معي جهاز تكييف سبلت وشغال على ريموت كنترول بس الريموت اتسرق مني ومش عارف اجيب غيرو عشان انا في منطقة بعيدة ومش حقدر اجيب غيره ممكن في حل عندكو ياجماعة*


----------



## abolayth (5 أبريل 2010)

عندي مشكلة تركيب وحدة بكج يونت بجانب مستودع بارتفاع 5 أمتار، وأنا لست مصمم، وهذه الوحدة بحمل تبريدي 17.5 طن و 10500 
باختصار على أي ارتفاع لازم تركب الوحدة.


----------



## المارد الجبار (20 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررر


----------



## مؤيد ابو محمد (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمت الله وبركاته
حدثت مشكلة في جهاز الشلر نوع tran حجم 550 ton عندما يشتغل في مرحلة الدلتا ينطفئ الجهاز (لا يتم التحويل إلى مرحلة الدلتا) وتظهر رسالة على الشاشة الخاصة للشلر وهي (momentary power loss) حيث قمت بتبديل كارت الستار /دلتا وبقت المشكلة قائمة وقمت بتدقيق كافة التوصيلات (control wire) ولم أجد مشكلة وكذلك تفحصت كيبل المحولة الخاصة بالشلر ولم أجد شيء : أرجو من حضرتكم أرشادي إلى حل هذا العطل ... مع التقدير


----------



## التاريخ (29 مايو 2010)

عندي مكيف 12و18 يوجد علي الخرطوم النحاس ثلج ماهو السبب لوسمحت


----------



## رزق نصر (2 يونيو 2010)

عندى حاسة من عند اللة فى الوصول الى العطل فى وقت قصير واصلاحة ولكن امشكلة هى ان شريكى بيزعل بيقلى كدة العميل هيقول ان الموضوع سهل وبالتالى مش هيدفع كويس بيقلى دئما لما توصل للعطل متقلشى بسرعة اعمل نفسك بتعمل اى حاجة


----------



## رزق نصر (2 يونيو 2010)

اسباب تكون الثلج على الماسورة
1-يتكون الثلج على خط الراجع نتيجة 
أ-زيادة الشحنة ب-وساخة الكويل الداخلى نتيجة عدم نظافة الفلتر بصفة مستمرة
2-خط الطرد
ا -يتكون الثلج على خط الطرد نتيجة نقص الشحنة اقل من30 بار


----------



## مهندس عراقي بصري (6 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم....عندي سؤال وارجو الرد عليه
قمت بنصب مكيف يعمل بثلاث فيزات (3-phase
والطاقة الكهربائية المغذية له فيها نقص طور من الاطوار ....
هل يعمل جهاز التكييف ان قمت باتغذية الطور الناقص باحد الطورين الاخرين؟؟؟؟؟؟
ارجو منكم الاجابة مع فائق احترامي وتقديري لكم)


----------



## h assi (30 يونيو 2010)

جميل جدا بارك اللله فيكم وتعلمون سؤال الزبون في البداية يعطي طريقا للبداية في اعمال الصيانة


----------



## h assi (30 يونيو 2010)

دائما اخواني الاعطال كثيرة فيجب البدء صح عند الكشف عن بداية العطل وتحديد الظاهر

مثلا--جهاز سبلت لايبرد -*عند الكشف المروحه الداخلية تعمل والكمبرسور يعمل مباشره نبحث في شحنة الجهاز والعمل على البحث على مكان التنفيس وشحن الجهاز وفحص مقدار شدة التيار بشكل موازي مع الشحن والتشييك على نظافه الكندسر الارجي والمبخر الداخلي حتي تضمن شحن الجهاز بالشحنة الصحيحة


----------



## joliana2641 (6 أغسطس 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية توصيل دائرة الكهرباء لجهاز يونيون اير 1.5 حصان


----------



## السيد صابر (16 سبتمبر 2010)

ارجو من الساده المشرفين ترتيب الموضوع ونقل المداخلات الي موضوع المداخلات لكي نتمكن من استكمال المسيره
نريد ان يكون لدينا اكبر قاموس من الاعطال


----------



## trtban (16 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر بس التكاليف كانت على مين انت والا صاحب البيت المسكين


----------



## م.رامي قاسم (17 سبتمبر 2010)

يا باش مهندس طول عمرك مواضيعك جميلة بجد احنا خسرناك فى مصر 
على العموم انا مش فاكر مشاكل كتير دلوقتى لكن اوعدك بعدين اقولك بس فى مشكلة بسيطة عندما كنت اعمل فى توكيل احدى السيارات فى مجال تكيف السيارت وهى مشكلة دائمة فى السيارات كان العميل كلما قام بتشغيل مكيف السيارة يقف محرك السيارة بالاكمل وبالتالى لايستطيع تشغيل المكيف لانة كلما حاول تحدث نفس المشكلة المهم يا باش مهندس المشكلة فى جهاز صغير يسمى سورنيت وليست المشكلة فى جهاز السورنيت نفسه بل فى الخراطيم الموصلة بالسيارة كانت تلفت وتهرب الهواء المسحوب من محرك السيارة وقمنا بتغيرها


----------



## حسام ابوساطى محمد (17 سبتمبر 2010)

اريد العلاقة بين الطن تبريد ووزن الصاج


----------



## salama mostafa (13 أبريل 2012)

عندى مشكلة فى الثلاجة الكريازى 14 الجزء الاسفل المراية بلكامل تكون ثلج كثيف وغيرت جوان الباب ولم تنتهى المشكلة . افيدونى ب اللة عليكم


----------



## Amrkiobed (14 أبريل 2012)

*تسلم دماغك يا هندسة*

شكرا علي العلم الرائع دا انا متابع كل اعمالك:15:


----------



## baallal (15 يونيو 2012)

رغم كل الاعطال التي عالجتها الا ان هذا العطل هبلني وهو مكيف من نوع كارير 15000btu وقد غيرت له المحرك الضاغط من نوعية رفيعة وتتحمل الحرارة اكثر من 55 درجة ولكن يوم يشتغل حتى يبرد صاحبها ويو لا يشتغل الا المراوح ويوم اخر من نفس السبليت يشتغل ثم ينطفء تماما بما فيها الوحدة الداخلية رغم ان الفريون تمام وقد اعدته اكثر من مرة والله لقد تعبت معه فما هو الحل يا ترى علما انني عملت في هذا المجال اكثر من 15 سنة .


----------



## محمود المميز (16 يونيو 2012)

مشكورين على الاسئله وعلى رد اخوكم محمود


----------



## AHMEDHAMDY_911 (17 يونيو 2012)

*أرجو المساعده*

يا جماعه عندى مشكله فى جهاز تكييف 1.5 حصان (بارد- ساخن) بدون بلازما lg
الجهاز عمره حوالى سنه وشهرين كان يعمل بصوره رائعه ولكن منذ اسبوع تقريبا وجد ان الجهاز يشتغل مروحه فقط او بمعنى دقيق يقوم الجهاز بالشغل لمده 20 الى 25 دقيقه تبريد ثم بعد ذلك يتحول الشغل الى مجرد مروحه شغاله وبمراجعه الشحنه تبين ان الشحنه قد وصلت الى 75psiفى الوقت الظهر على الضغط المنخفض فقمت بتقليل الضغط الى 60psiوكان الجهاز يعمل بصوره الى حدا ما كويسه لمده 45 دقيقه ولكن مواسير خط السحب نسبه البروده فيها قليله والجهاز يكثف كميه مياه قليله فقمن بغلق الجهاز وذهبت الى العمل وعند عودتى من العمل قمت بتشغيل الجهاز فرجع مثل السابق يعمل لمده 20 دقيقه ثم يتحول الهواء الخارج من المبخر الى هواء عادى وعند النظر الى الوحده الخارجيه وجدت الهواء الخارج من الكوندينسر هواء عادى ايضا ليس بساخن وهذا الحدث يحدث اثناء الليل والنهار والوحده الخارجيه موضوعه فى البلكونه نوعا ما بعيده عن الشمس ....

من فضلكم ارجو الافاده عشان الغرفه جوها حار ورمضان على الابواب ويعود لكم الحسنات على فعل الخير دوما


----------



## AHMEDHAMDY_911 (17 يونيو 2012)

من فضلك يا بشمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح 
من فضلك يا استاذ السيد صابر المساعده فى المشكله الخاصه بى وارشادى الى الطريق الصحيح


----------



## nofal (19 يونيو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## fawzann (20 يونيو 2012)

*واضح من الاخوة انهم تكاسلو عن الموضوع الشيق القيم الذى اسأل المولى عز وجل ان يبارك جهودكم ويجعلكم نفعا لنا وللجميع واستكمال لما بداءتموة احببت ان انشط الموضوع من جديد بهذة المشاركة البسيطة .

جهاز بترا dx طن 50 كباس ترددى نوع بيتزر المانى 40 حصان تم الشكوى من العميل بان الجهاز متوقف ولا يعمل بالذهاب الى العميل تم فحص الجهاز ووجد انه فاصل بسبب ال اويل برشر وكلما يتم عمل ريسترت للبرشر يعمل الجهاز قليل ثم يفصل مره اخرى وان الجهاز حضر الية مهندسيين وفنيين ولم يصلو الى شىء وتم تغير الزيت وطلمبة الزيت والعطل كما هو واطرو الى عمل كوبرى على البرشر وهذ خطاء لان البرشر سيفتى(حماية) ويجب التقيد بتشغيلة كما هو *:31:*
الاسباب  
1- نقص فى مستوى زيت الكباس 
2- خلل فى طلمبة الزيت
3- تلف سخان الزيت 
بالفحص والتدقيق فى هذة الاسباب وجد انها كلها سليمة وان العطل خارج عن هذة الاسباب 
العطل : وهو غريب بعض الشىء ان طلمبة الزيت تدور عكس الاتجاه
العلاج : تم تبديل الفازات الخاصة بالكباس والجهاز يعمل بصورة جيدة والحمد لله *:77:


----------



## givara194 (14 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم.. انا عندي ماكينة تبريد 15 حصان تصنيع روماني منذ سنة 1989 وم اشتغلتش كتيير .. كانت مركونه شويه .. لما جيت اشحنها غاز لاحظت انو درجة حرارة الماسورة الطالعة من الكومبرسور عالية جدا وف العشرة دقائق الأولي طلع دخان من الماكينة نتيجة للسخانة... سؤالي هو هل من المفترض يطلع زيت مع غاز الفريون في رأس الماكينة من أجل تبريده ولا ح يتبرد بالغاز بس وشكرا


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (14 يناير 2013)

givara194 قال:


> السلام عليكم.. انا عندي ماكينة تبريد 15 حصان تصنيع روماني منذ سنة 1989 وم اشتغلتش كتيير .. كانت مركونه شويه .. لما جيت اشحنها غاز لاحظت انو درجة حرارة الماسورة الطالعة من الكومبرسور عالية جدا وف العشرة دقائق الأولي طلع دخان من الماكينة نتيجة للسخانة... سؤالي هو هل من المفترض يطلع زيت مع غاز الفريون في رأس الماكينة من أجل تبريده ولا ح يتبرد بالغاز بس وشكرا




اخي الكريم لابد من تغيير زيت الضاغط والتأكد من المستوي


----------



## givara194 (14 يناير 2013)

م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> اخي الكريم لابد من تغيير زيت الضاغط والتأكد من المستوي



تم تغيير زيت الضاغط و تأكدت من المستوي, اليوم ان شحنتها كمية الغاز الكاملة ولاحظت انو مافي تبريد في ال evaporator أي ان ماسورة الراجع لم تكن بارده مع ان مستوي الغاز كامل لا نقصان... فهل يمكن يكون من expansion valve


----------



## حسين دراج (14 يناير 2013)

الاخوة الاعزاء في منتدي التكييف

حصل الاتي في عملي والموضوع هو :
بعد الانتهاء من تمديد شبكة مياه التشلر وعملها كاملة غي جميع الابنية
طلب المالك تمديدمن الشبكة نفسها الى بناء جديد 
وحيث لم يكن هناك valve chamber للقيام بهذا العمل
قام المهندسون باقتراح لحام وصلة على الانبوب المستخدم وبكمية مياه باردة تكفي لهذ الغرض 
و الان ارجو مساعدتكم في كيفية التوصيلة هذه مع شرح واف لاي فكرة 
ولكم فائق التقدير والاحترام


----------



## kokohamo2003 (14 يناير 2013)

*تحيه شكر و تقدير لكل من البشمهندس محمد عبد الفتاح والاخ الاستاذ السيد صابر على ما بذلتموه من جهد وعلى كل المعلومات القيمه اللى قدمتوها من خلال هذا الموضوع الف شكر*


----------



## المهندس احمد مراد (14 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم
عندي مكيف سبلت نوعه ديلوكس كول يعمل وعند بدء الضاغط بالعمل يطفى الجهاز ماسبب هذا العطل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولكم الشكر الجزيل


----------



## aboallol (25 يونيو 2013)

الشكر الجزيل لكل من شارك في هذا الموضوع وكانت الاستفادة كبيرة مع انني لم اعمل في هذا المجال واتمنى مواصلة المشاركات.


----------



## السهم الجرىء (4 يوليو 2013)

أنا بشتغل على مشروع مول تجارى 3 أدوار لكنه استيل استراكتشر حسابات أحمال الرووف هتكون ازاى؟؟ والحوائط 

والمنطقه الموجود فيها مبردات الخضروات واللحوم هعتبرها منطقه محتاجه تكييف ولا هعتبرها ماكينات كهربيه وناتج عنها حمل​


----------



## Hossam Addin Emam (25 أغسطس 2013)

السكوت وعدم التعليق يعنى انبهارنا بمقالاتكم وتمعننا فى قراءتها جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## mya1963 (3 سبتمبر 2013)

نرجو من الزملاء مهندسين النكييف العاملين بمجال التصميم والتنفيد في مدينة جدة التي تتميز بوجود الرطوبه اافادتنا عن وحدات ahu - fcu التى يتم تركيبها في المشاريع الحكومية من جامعات وغيرها حيث اخبرني احد الموردين انه يجب تركيب ملف تسخين و humidification في الوحدات ولا يتم تركيب dehumidification وهل هدا صحيح 
نرجو من الزملاء التفاعل مع الموضوع لاهميته وشكرا


----------



## أشرف عبدون (11 يوليو 2014)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
*النوع : مكيف شباك*
*النوع : **كارير*
*القدرة : 1.5 طن*
*المشكلة : عند تشغيل المكيف وبعد فترة قصيرة من الزمن يتكون ثلج على المبخر على عدد محدود من المواسير هناك تبريد ولكن ليس بقوه. ارجو الافاده*
*جزاكم الله خيرا** ...*


----------



## م.سامر الزبيدي (14 يوليو 2014)

أشرف عبدون قال:


> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*
> *النوع : مكيف شباك*
> *النوع : **كارير*
> ...



نقص غاز


----------



## rabahplasma (17 يوليو 2014)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نوع الجهاز maxipower
48000 و.ح.ب
سبب erreur E1 ارجوا ان تفيدونا بالحل


----------



## محمد عادل حسين (18 يوليو 2014)

givara194 قال:


> تم تغيير زيت الضاغط و تأكدت من المستوي, اليوم ان شحنتها كمية الغاز الكاملة ولاحظت انو مافي تبريد في ال evaporator أي ان ماسورة الراجع لم تكن بارده مع ان مستوي الغاز كامل لا نقصان... فهل يمكن يكون من expansion valve



أخى الكريم افحص صمام التمدد كما قلت و اغسل الماكينة جيدا و تأكد من عدم وجود تسريبات في الدائرة


----------



## abdo_750 (21 يوليو 2014)

قمت بشراء تكيف 3 حصان lg بلازما بارد فقط لحجرة تبلغ 27 متر وذلك منذا اسبوع وانا من مصر محافظة القاهرة


مشكلتى معة انة لم يحسننى فى اى وقت من الاوقات منذا شراءة بالبرودة الشديدة حتى على درجة 18 فقط تلطيف وتبريد الجو بشكل متوسط ليس مثل اجهزة اخرى تجعلنى اشعر انى ارغب بزيادة ملابسى من كثرة البرودة فما هو السبب


----------



## م محمد المصرى (22 يوليو 2014)

مشكورين ياباشمهندسن موضوع ممتع جدا وشيق ,,,,,,انا خبراتى كلها فى التنفيذ لذلك انا عندى سؤال ممكن يكون بسيط : ماهى أسباب تساقط المياه من الوحده الداخليه وهل هذه المياه هى مياه تكثيف الحوض فقط اما من الممكن ان يكون هناك مصدر اخر للمياه ؟ وشكرا


----------



## abdelnaby 1 (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل اريد توصيل الكهرباء للسبلت كارير ولك الشكر بين الداخليه والخارجيه


----------



## abdelnaby 1 (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل اريد توصيل الكهرباء للسبلت كارير ولك الشكر بين الداخليه والخارجيه


----------



## احمد سرس (20 أغسطس 2014)

ارجو من الزملاء المساعدة بارسال اعطال وحدات التكييف المركزى والشيللرت ووحدات مناولة الهواء ahu و fcu او اضافة كتاب خاص بالشيللرات برجاء الافادة والتوضيح 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mahmoud atallah (24 أبريل 2015)

جهاز تكييف كاريير 7حصان موديل 38ccd60h يعمل فتره قصيره ويفصل ويعطى e4 وأحيانا يعمل فتره طويله بدون أن يعطى e4 مع العلم أن الضغوط مضبوطه والامبير المسحوب 7.7 أمبير على كل فازه
فما الحل


----------

